# Che confusione



## Non Registrato (2 Gennaio 2012)

'giorno a tutti.. ne approfitto anch'io del "confessionale" per scrivere ciò' di cui non si può' parlare con nessuno.. 
Sposata, con figli e con "amante". Amante virgolettato perché' non saprei come definirlo..
Tutto e' nato "per gioco", per una chimica evidente che pero' ora sta degenerando (e me ne rendo benissimo conto).
Inizialmente era attrazione fisica, simpatia, affinità', stima.. desiderio.
Era "il sogno", quella ricerca di sensazioni che, per quanto un matrimonio possa andare bene, ad un certo punto vengono a mancare.
Poi il tutto si e' concretizzato. Per caso, naturalmente. Ci siamo cercati, siamo andati a letto assieme.
Pensavamo, nonostante il desiderio (affinità' assurda), di non ripetere.. lui similimpegnato con una donna di cui non e' innamorato, io sposata. E in tutto questo devo precisare che lui altri non e' che il miglior amico di mio marito.
Poi pero' abbiamo ceduto.. ci siamo rivisti.. altre due volte. E siamo stati benissimo.
Ci sentiamo 30 volte al giorno, ci cerchiamo in continuazione.. più' volte sono sfuggite frasi del tipo "se ci fossimo conosciuti prima.., potrei innamorarmi di te, mi manchi e sono con lui/lei ma vorrei essere con te etc etc etc ".
Lui alle volte alle si sbilancia, alle volte blocca. Io, da donna, sono più' emotiva e di base gli dico cose di cui poi mi pento.
E ora.. no so cosa fare.
Il buon senso mi dice di troncare prima che tutto diventi troppo pericoloso (non so più' cosa inventarmi per sentirlo/vederlo) anche alla luce del fatto che una sera ci siamo baciati, sotto l'effetto dell'alcool,  pubblicamente in un locale (non dove abitiamo ma nemmeno lontanissimo).
Inoltre nonostante tutto mio  marito per me e' assolutamente perfetto. E' l'uomo della mia vita e non riuscirei ad immaginare la mia "vecchiaia" senza di lui.
Lo amo.. ma sento che anche con l'altro sto provando sensazioni pazzesche.
Insomma.. un disastro! Ribadisco.. dovrei chiudere tutto.. me lo riprometto.. lo vedo e penso a come sarebbe un weekend assieme. Programmiamo cene, viaggi.. sognando.
Ovviamente sono inoltre conscia che tutto questo non potrà' durare in eterno.. che tutto e' "sterile".. ma non riesco a farne a meno.
E' come se sotto sotto sperassi che tutto si esaurisca naturalmente.. ma temo anche di soffrire non poco.
Dovremo vederci in futuro.
Per voi? Come posso fare?


----------



## Non Registrato (2 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> 'giorno a tutti.. ne approfitto anch'io del "confessionale" per scrivere ciò' di cui non si può' parlare con nessuno..
> Sposata, con figli e con "amante". Amante virgolettato perché' non saprei come definirlo..
> Tutto e' nato "per gioco", per una chimica evidente che pero' ora sta degenerando (e me ne rendo benissimo conto).
> Inizialmente era attrazione fisica, simpatia, affinità', stima.. desiderio.
> ...


Per esperienza personale so che queste cose portano solo a sbagli.... se smetti di vederlo e ti dedichi al tuo rapporto, magari analizza quello che non va e trovate insieme un nuovo stimolo, non e' certo sfogandoti con un'altro che risolvi le cose anzi le peggiori, e poi tu stessa dicendo che tuo marito e' assolutamente perfetto ammetti che le cose che ti piacciono in un uomo le ha tuo marito, e quindi questo amante ti da solo emozioni del momento


----------



## free (2 Gennaio 2012)

il miglior amico di tuo marito si sarebbe tirato indietro!
esistono anche persone che sono capaci di fare così, lo sai??

forse dovresti riflettere su che tipo di persona frequenti!

a me dispiace per tuo marito, che ha la moglie che ha una relazione con il suo "miglior amico", immagina che catastrofe se lo venisse a sapere


----------



## Buscopann (2 Gennaio 2012)

In una volta sola ha tradito la sua simil-compagna e il suo migliore amico. 

Aahhhhhh...se lo avessi conosciuto prima come avresti voluto!! Chissà quante corna ti avrebbe messo! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Buscopann

PS. Se ti fossi sposata con lui e nel mezzo del tuo matrimonio avessi incontrato tuo marito, probabilmente ora tuo marito sarebbe l'amante e scriveresti le stesse cose di lui. Non c'è compagno/a, marito o moglie che possa farti rivivere in eterno le sensazioni dell'amore adoloscenziale. Quelle le puoi ritrovare solo con persone nuove.


----------



## Non Registrato (2 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> 'giorno a tutti.. ne approfitto anch'io del "confessionale" per scrivere ciò' di cui non si può' parlare con nessuno..
> Sposata, con figli e con "amante". Amante virgolettato perché' non saprei come definirlo..
> Tutto e' nato "per gioco", per una chimica evidente che pero' ora sta degenerando (e me ne rendo benissimo conto).
> Inizialmente era attrazione fisica, simpatia, affinità', stima.. desiderio.
> ...



"Sposata, con figli e con "amante". Amante virgolettato perché' non saprei come definirlo"..: TROMBAMIKO!!


 "lui similimpegnato con una donna di cui non e' innamorato": il copione si ripete: non la amo, ci sto' assieme per abitudine....i figli, la zia, gli amici...

"Il buon senso mi dice di troncare prima che tutto diventi troppo pericoloso" :questa e' l'unica cosa saggia che leggo! Mollalo e legati all'albero come fece Ulisse, non ascoltare il canto delle sirene, fai prevalere la ragione, pensa al dolore di tuo marito che sicuramente lo scoprira' ! tradito da te e dal suo migliore amico!!! Per il resto quoto Buscopan 

Silver


----------



## Non Registrato (2 Gennaio 2012)

*ti capisco*

perchè mi trovo in una situazione in cui anche io provo una grossa attrazione per un amico comune mio e dio marito.

Fortunatamente non penso di essere ricambiata e sto cercando di fare di tutto per non far capire cosa provo.

Ma capisco che le sensazioni che provi siano molto forti. Come capisco il fatto che tu comunque ami tuo marito.

Anche se, alla fin fine, mi sembra che questa storia, iniziata come un'attrazione, stia diventato qualcosa di più. Da parte di entrambi.

Ovviamente sai che stai giocando il fuoco. E che potrebbe darsi benissimo che tutto venisse scoperto.

Cosa fare, purtroppo forse l'unica cosa da fare è allontanarsi fisicamente. Evitare di vedervi.
Anche se immagino sia quasi impossibile visto che lui è il miglior amico di tuo marito.

Parla chiaramente al tuo amante e digli che, nonostante ciò che provi per lui, questa cosa deve finire e l'unico modo per farla finire è evitare le situazioni in cui potete vedervi. 

Immagino che sarà difficile resistere alla tentazione di vederlo e sentirlo e solo tu puoi capire quanto sei determinata a farlo.

Ma forse è più semplice ora che quando tuo marito ti avrà scoperta.

A proposito, cosa provi all'idea che tuo marito possa scoprirvi?
Magari riflettere su queste sensazioni potrebbe aiutarti a capire davvero cosa provi per lui e per l'altro.

Perchè forse, sotto sotto, tu non sei del tutto sicura che quello che provi per il tuo amante sia solo attrazione e che tu voglia sicuramente passare la vecchiaia con tuo marito.


----------



## Andy (2 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> 'giorno a tutti.. ne approfitto anch'io del "confessionale" per scrivere ciò' di cui non si può' parlare con nessuno..
> Sposata, con figli e con "amante". Amante virgolettato perché' non saprei come definirlo..
> Tutto e' nato "per gioco", per una chimica evidente che pero' ora sta degenerando (e me ne rendo benissimo conto).
> Inizialmente era attrazione fisica, simpatia, affinità', stima.. desiderio.
> ...


Quando una donna impazzisce così per un uomo... è roba di poco, poi passa.

Quindi rischi di fare cazzate. E magari quello che otterrai sarà solo sesso, e corna a tuo marito col suo miglior amico.

E poi non ti salva nessuno, nemmeno l'amante.


----------



## Simy (2 Gennaio 2012)

Buscopann ha detto:


> In una volta sola ha tradito la sua simil-compagna e il suo migliore amico.
> 
> Aahhhhhh...se lo avessi conosciuto prima come avresti voluto!! Chissà quante corna ti avrebbe messo! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ...


Quoto! :up:


----------



## Eliade (2 Gennaio 2012)

Buscopann ha detto:


> In una volta sola ha tradito la sua simil-compagna e il suo migliore amico.
> 
> Aahhhhhh...se lo avessi conosciuto prima come avresti voluto!! Chissà quante corna ti avrebbe messo! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ...


 Quoto!



Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ci sentiamo 30 volte al giorno, ci cerchiamo in continuazione.. più' volte sono sfuggite frasi del tipo "se ci fossimo conosciuti prima.., potrei innamorarmi di te, mi manchi e sono con lui/lei ma vorrei essere con te etc etc etc "


 Sorvolo su molte cose perché no ho capito questa cosa: in che senso "se vi foste conosciuti prima"? Vuoi dire che non hai mai visto il miglior amico di tuo marito prima del matrimonio o che tuo marito l'ha conosciuto dopo?


----------



## Lostris (2 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> 'giorno a tutti.. ne approfitto anch'io del "confessionale" per scrivere ciò' di cui non si può' parlare con nessuno..
> Sposata, con figli e con "amante". Amante virgolettato perché' non saprei come definirlo..
> Tutto e' nato "per gioco", per una chimica evidente che pero' ora sta degenerando (e me ne rendo benissimo conto).
> Inizialmente era attrazione fisica, simpatia, affinità', stima.. desiderio.
> ...


"Come posso fare.. " cosa?
Non mi sembra che tu per prima abbia le idee chiare su ció che vuoi. 
E nemmeno che, ubriaca dalle sensazioni della storia clandestina, ti renda proprio conto di essere seduta su una bomba fotonica.
Giochi col detonatore con noncuranza, come se la deflagrazione imminente non sconvolgesse la vita di nessuno.
La tua, per prima.
Quella del tuo 'perfetto' ed ignaro marito, di cui nemmeno riesco ad immaginare una possibile reazione.
Quella dei tuoi n figli.
Quella del 'migliore amico' di tuo marito, con cui parli di sentimenti che non senti, e di un futuro che non hai intenzione di vivere.


A mio parere la cosa non si esaurirà mai naturalmente. Il rischio che veniate scoperti è altissimo.
O magari un colpo di testa del tuo amante, che non avendo un legame troppo 'serio' potrebbe affezionarsi o credere a qualcuna delle tue parole di cui poi ti penti. 


Non credo proprio il gioco valga la candela...
Ma tanto lo sai già, no?


----------



## Flavia (2 Gennaio 2012)

Ciao
è capitato con il miglior amico di tuo marito, poteva anche essere un altro uomo, certe cose non si programmano capitano e basta.
Provare a fertmarti un attimo a riflettere?
Se il tuo matrimonio va così bene, e se ami tuo marito, perchè avresti intrapreso questa storia?
Prova a pensare alle cose che, forse nel tuo matrimonio, non vanno così bene come vorresti, e poi eventualmente parlane con tuo marito.


----------



## Non Registrato (2 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Quando una donna impazzisce così per un uomo... è roba di poco, poi passa.
> 
> Quindi rischi di fare cazzate. E magari quello che otterrai sarà solo sesso, e corna a tuo marito col suo miglior amico.
> 
> E poi non ti salva nessuno, nemmeno l'amante.



quoto! le emozioni fanno davvero brutti scherzi, in quel momento sembra che siano la cosa piu' importante che ci sia, e' come una droga non si riesce a farne senza, ma poi si torna in se e si torna a capire quello che veramente e' importante e magari dopo i nostri errori... si e' perso. Torna in te!!!!


----------



## Diletta (2 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> 'giorno a tutti.. ne approfitto anch'io del "confessionale" per scrivere ciò' di cui non si può' parlare con nessuno..
> Sposata, con figli e con "amante". Amante virgolettato perché' non saprei come definirlo..
> Tutto e' nato "per gioco", per una chimica evidente che pero' ora sta degenerando (e me ne rendo benissimo conto).
> Inizialmente era attrazione fisica, simpatia, affinità', stima.. desiderio.
> ...



Il motivo della tua pazzia l'hai saputo da subito: il sogno, la ricerca di sensazioni e di emozioni che col matrimonio vanno a scemare fisiologicamente.
Non credi che se il rapporto col tuo amante fosse "ufficializzato" e vissuto alla luce del sole ben presto sarebbe una copia del tuo matrimonio?
Pensaci su...
Purtroppo non so bene che consigliarti, a parte di considerare che in tutta questa storia ci sono anche dei bimbi che, specie se ancora piccoli, hanno un grande ruolo nella scelta che dovrai fare a breve, non puoi non considerarli.
Lo so che le emozioni sono energia pura per la nostra vita e che senza di loro nulla sembra avere un senso, ma se è vero che ami ancora tuo marito (che amore è?) forse sarà il caso di rimettersi in gioco con lui senza vederlo come "acquisito" e scontato.
Ma andrebbe fatto subito...non vedo del bello davanti a te.


----------



## lunaiena (2 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> 'giorno a tutti.. ne approfitto anch'io del "confessionale" per scrivere ciò' di cui non si può' parlare con nessuno..
> Sposata, con figli e con "amante". Amante virgolettato perché' non saprei come definirlo..
> Tutto e' nato "per gioco", per una chimica evidente che pero' ora sta degenerando (e me ne rendo benissimo conto).
> Inizialmente era attrazione fisica, simpatia, affinità', stima.. desiderio.
> ...



come si puo fare.....
essere sicura di quello che provi per tuo marito e importante per farti rimanere con i piedi per terra.....
Tu ne sei sicura vero??


----------



## Sole (2 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Poi il tutto si e' concretizzato. Per caso, naturalmente. Ci siamo cercati, siamo andati a letto assieme.
> Pensavamo, nonostante il desiderio (affinità' assurda), di non ripetere.. lui similimpegnato con una donna di cui non e' innamorato, io sposata. E in tutto questo devo precisare che* lui altri non e' che il miglior amico di mio marito*.


Non credo che tutto si sia concretizzato per caso.

Cercarsi e andare a letto insieme non succede per caso.

Detto questo, credo che tradire un marito con il suo migliore amico sia qualcosa di più di un tradimento. Non voglio farti la morale, ma in questa tua favola romantica, ti sei fermata un attimo a riflettere sulle eventuali conseguenze della vostra storia?


----------



## Simy (2 Gennaio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Non credo che tutto si sia concretizzato per caso.Cercarsi e andare a letto insieme non succede per caso.Detto questo, credo che tradire un marito con il suo migliore amico sia qualcosa di più di un tradimento. Non voglio farti la morale, ma in questa tua favola romantica, ti sei fermata un attimo a riflettere sulle eventuali conseguenze della vostra storia?


Ci vorrebbe Kid ora a spiegarglielo.... :blu:


----------



## Sole (2 Gennaio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Ci vorrebbe Kid ora a spiegarglielo.... :blu:


Già. Pensavo a lui infatti.


----------



## Daniele (2 Gennaio 2012)

Si, c'è una soluzione, dirlo a tuo marito e vedere che bella lapide avrai dopo...che vacca che sei, il suo miglior amico, ma ti rendi conto che schifezze siete? Che consiglio ti posso dare se non quella di lasciar perdere e sperare che tuo marito non lo venga mai a sapere per non fare una brutta fine uno dei due? 
Ti auguro un buon 2012, o almeno parte, visto che se verrai scoperta non vedrai quasi di certo il 2013


----------



## contepinceton (2 Gennaio 2012)

Ste cose succedono sempre per colpa dei coniugi.
Mi spiego meglio.
Se ogni marito e moglie non si impuntassero che chi è amico di uno debba esserlo anche per l'altro non avremo queste situazioni spiacevoli....

Non so come dirvelo...
ma mia moglie si è sempre guardata bene da presentarmi le sue amiche...

Quindi chi si sposa mantenga separate le sue amicizie...

Ma pensate che botta se sta qua viene a scoprire che suo marito sa...e non gliene è mai fregato nulla...


----------



## Daniele (2 Gennaio 2012)

e pensa se il marito sa...e ci piglia 100 euro a botta dal migliore amico!!!


----------



## Hirohito (2 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> 'giorno a tutti.. ne approfitto anch'io del "confessionale" per scrivere ciò' di cui non si può' parlare con nessuno..
> Sposata, con figli e con "amante". Amante virgolettato perché' non saprei come definirlo..
> Tutto e' nato "per gioco", per una chimica evidente che pero' ora sta degenerando (e me ne rendo benissimo conto).
> Inizialmente era attrazione fisica, simpatia, affinità', stima.. desiderio.
> ...


Sigh !!!!!

PS: se sapessi cosa fare, lo direi a me stesso, innanzitutto !!!!


----------



## Non Registrato (2 Gennaio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> come si puo fare.....
> essere sicura di quello che provi per tuo marito e importante per farti rimanere con i piedi per terra.....
> Tu ne sei sicura vero??


Ma anche se non ne fosse sicura, il punto non e' questo... lei deve prima capire se c'e qualcosa che non va con suo marito, parlarene e poi trovare soluzioni... non tradirlo con il suo migliore amico!!! ma la gente ha la bocca per parlare, la testa per pensare, mettendo insieme le due cose ne esce qualcosa di buono a volte


----------



## Flavia (2 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> lei deve prima capire se c'e qualcosa che non va con suo marito, parlarene e poi trovare soluzioni... qualcosa di buono


:up:
Qualcosa che non va, ci deve essere altrimenti non avrebbe intrapreso la storia. Il punto che a volte è difficile ammettere con se stessi i problemi


----------



## Daniele (2 Gennaio 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> :up:
> Qualcosa che non va, ci deve essere altrimenti non avrebbe intrapreso la storia. Il punto che a volte è difficile ammettere con se stessi i problemi


Non è per forza vero che tradimento= qualcosa che non vada.
Semplice il nuovo è più eccitante del vecchio...solo chi ha la testa non si fa prendere da questa foga perm il nuovo, una foga che in automatico ci rende vecchi.


----------



## Diletta (2 Gennaio 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Non è per forza vero che tradimento= qualcosa che non vada.
> Semplice il nuovo è più eccitante del vecchio...solo chi ha la testa non si fa prendere da questa foga perm il nuovo, una foga che in automatico ci rende vecchi.




Bravo Daniele, hai detto una verità semplice che per quanto semplice sia vedo che è di difficile comprensione.
Oggi, più di sempre, la maggior parte dei tradimenti avviene "semplicemente" per la voglia di novità e per una manciata di emozioni.
Come siamo caduti in basso...


----------



## Flavia (2 Gennaio 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Non è per forza vero che tradimento= qualcosa che non vada.
> Semplice il nuovo è più eccitante del vecchio...solo chi ha la testa non si fa prendere da questa foga perm il nuovo, una foga che in automatico ci rende vecchi.


Non so Daniele, io la vedo in modo diverso (non ho mai tradito, poi chissà magari in futuro capiterà anche a me...), se amo una persona e con lui tutto va bene, non mi sfiora la mente di cercare qualcos'altro altrove.
Il tradimento nasce, secondo me, perchè in una coppia, è più facile far finta di nulla che affrontare i problemi, cercando poi delle compensazioni altrove


----------



## Andy (2 Gennaio 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> Non so Daniele, io la vedo in modo diverso (non ho mai tradito, poi chissà magari in futuro capiterà anche a me...), se amo una persona e con lui tutto va bene, non mi sfiora la mente di cercare qualcos'altro altrove.
> Il tradimento nasce, secondo me, perchè in una coppia, è più facile far finta di nulla che affrontare i problemi, cercando poi delle compensazioni altrove


E' più facile, anche perchè col tradimento fai anche sesso con una seconda persona, gratis: quindi apparentemente ne guadagni.
Ma il secondo principio della termodinamica ci dice che la macchina perpetua non esiste...

Vuoi mettere con la fatica quando finisci il carburante, muovere il culo e andare a rifare il pieno?


----------



## Flavia (2 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> E' più facile, anche perchè col tradimento fai anche sesso con una seconda persona, gratis: quindi apparentemente ne guadagni.
> Ma il secondo principio della termodinamica ci dice che la macchina perpetua non esiste...


Non ridurrei il tradimento ad una questione di sesso. Alcuni ricercano comprensione, ascolto, amore affetto... insomma le cose basilari che dovrebbero esistere in rapporto e per vari motivi vengono a mancare
Sei un dotto Andy!
Ma secondo il terzo principio della dinamica :*Ad ogni azione corrisponde una reazione uguale e contraria.... e a questo punto sorgono i guai!!!*


----------



## contepinceton (2 Gennaio 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> Non ridurrei il tradimento ad una questione di sesso. Alcuni ricercano comprensione, ascolto, amore affetto... insomma le cose basilari che dovrebbero esistere in rapporto e per vari motivi vengono a mancare
> Sei un dotto Andy!
> Ma secondo il terzo principio della dinamica :*Ad ogni azione corrisponde una reazione uguale e contraria.... e a questo punto sorgono i guai!!!*


AHAHAHAHAHAhAHAhAHAAH...buaaaaaa...
Grande Flavia.....buaaaa


----------



## Andy (2 Gennaio 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> Non ridurrei il tradimento ad una questione di sesso. Alcuni ricercano comprensione, ascolto, amore affetto... insomma le cose basilari che dovrebbero esistere in rapporto e per vari motivi vengono a mancare
> Sei un dotto Andy!
> Ma secondo il terzo principio della dinamica :*Ad ogni azione corrisponde una reazione uguale e contraria.... e a questo punto sorgono i guai!!!*


Il problema però sta nell'equivalenze delle forze in gioco: uno dei due potrebbe avere la massa molto inferiore all'altro, per cui il contraccolpo che subisce può diventare disatroso

io piccolino tiro un calcio ad un asteroide gigantesco. Questo sta fermo perchè molto più grosso di me, ma mi spacca il piede e mi fa partire a mille miglia per reazione.
Ecco, io tradisco, mi sembra che eguagli la mancanza di attenzioni, ascolto amore. Il tradito se reagisce male (soprattutto in un matrimonio) mi fa accelerare subito via da tutto quello che pensavo di avere.


----------



## Diletta (2 Gennaio 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> Non so Daniele, io la vedo in modo diverso (non ho mai tradito, poi chissà magari in futuro capiterà anche a me...), *se amo una persona e con lui tutto va bene, non mi sfiora la mente di cercare qualcos'altro altrove.*
> Il tradimento nasce, secondo me, perchè in una coppia, è più facile far finta di nulla che affrontare i problemi, cercando poi delle compensazioni altrove



Flavia, è lo stesso per me, ma non vale per tutti, e soprattutto non sempre vale per gli uomini (quasi mai).
E comunque anche la quotidianità e di conseguenza la voglia di novità sono motivi che hanno a che fare con la coppia, ma non hanno a che fare né con l'amore né con lo stare bene insieme.
Ti assicuro che lo dico a ragion veduta (provato più volte sulla mia pelle).
Sono d'accordo con te che anche il problema della noia che porta al desiderio di distrazioni andrebbe affrontato per tempo, ma non lo fa quasi mai nessuno (e neanche io l'ho fatto).
Ma chi andava a pensare che bastasse un periodo un po' di stanca per provocare la deviazione dal percorso?


----------



## Andy (2 Gennaio 2012)

Ma perchè io quando mi annoiavo, mi mettevo a giocare con altro, oppure quando stavo con lei cercavo sempre di trovare qualcosa di nuovo?
Mmmm... la noia è una scusa: è la flebilità dei sentimenti di talune persone.
Alcune persone dicono: vado in palestra.Ma gari lo fanno, poi dopo una settimana si annoiano.
E' perchè non sanno nemmeno loro come si chiamano.
Se una persona la trovi noiosa, non ci stai insieme.
E se te ne accorgi la lasci e rimani bellamente single.
Fino alla prossima.
Intanto mi diverto.


----------



## Sole (2 Gennaio 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> Non so Daniele, io la vedo in modo diverso (non ho mai tradito, poi chissà magari in futuro capiterà anche a me...), se amo una persona e con lui tutto va bene, non mi sfiora la mente di cercare qualcos'altro altrove.
> *Il tradimento nasce, secondo me, perchè in una coppia, è più facile far finta di nulla che affrontare i problemi, cercando poi delle compensazioni altrove*


In parte è vero. Ma non sempre i problemi da affrontare sono relativi alla coppia.

Magari può capitare che solo un membro della coppia abbia dei 'problemi'. Magari può attraversare una fase, un momento, in cui ha bisogno di esplorare qualcosa che non sia necessariamente rintracciabile all'interno del proprio rapporto di coppia.

E la crisi di coppia è una conseguenza della sua crisi.


----------



## Hirohito (2 Gennaio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> In parte è vero. Ma non sempre i problemi da affrontare sono relativi alla coppia.
> 
> Magari può capitare che solo un membro della coppia abbia dei 'problemi'. Magari può attraversare una fase, un momento, in cui ha bisogno di esplorare qualcosa che non sia necessariamente rintracciabile all'interno del proprio rapporto di coppia.
> 
> E la crisi di coppia è una conseguenza della sua crisi.


Brava :up:


----------



## Flavia (2 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Il problema però sta nell'equivalenze delle forze in gioco: uno dei due potrebbe avere la massa molto inferiore all'altro, per cui il contraccolpo che subisce può diventare disatroso
> 
> io piccolino tiro un calcio ad un asteroide gigantesco. Questo sta fermo perchè molto più grosso di me, ma mi spacca il piede e mi fa partire a mille miglia per reazione.
> Ecco, io tradisco, mi sembra che eguagli la mancanza di attenzioni, ascolto amore. Il tradito se reagisce male (soprattutto in un matrimonio) mi fa accelerare subito via da tutto quello che pensavo di avere.


Hai ragione Andy, ma entra in gioco una variabile spesso trascurata nei rapparti, ma molto importante: l'onestà.
Se mi sento poco amata, poco considerata (e tutte le altre possibili cause), allora per amore dell'onestà valore supremo in un rapporto, dovrei affontare il compagno e/o marito, e parlare con lui di quello che sta accadendo. Poi da lì decider cosa fare.
Ma se io sono poco onesta, e voglio tutto, allora sto zitta e cerco l'amore altrove.
Nei rapporti troppo spesso si usa l'altro, magari in modo inconscio, per il proprio egoismo, senza tenere conto che in ballo ci sono i sentimenti, e che qualcuno ne può uscire con le ossa rotte.


----------



## Andy (2 Gennaio 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> Hai ragione Andy, ma entra in gioco una variabile spesso trascurata nei rapparti, ma molto importante: l'onestà.
> Se mi sento poco amata, poco considerata (e tutte le altre possibili cause), allora per amore dell'onestà valore supremo in un rapporto, dovrei affontare il compagno e/o marito, e parlare con lui di quello che sta accadendo. Poi da lì decider cosa fare.
> Ma se io sono poco onesta, e voglio tutto, allora sto zitta e cerco l'amore altrove.
> Nei rapporti troppo spesso si usa l'altro, magari in modo inconscio, per il proprio egoismo, senza tenere conto che in ballo ci sono i sentimenti, e che qualcuno ne può uscire con le ossa rotte.


Ti quoto alla grande.
La parola che conta, l'unica, si chiama *onestà*.
Altre parole io le trovo *scusanti*. *Alibi*.


----------



## Andy (2 Gennaio 2012)

Perchè si sceglie di stare con un'altra persona, anche sapendo che prima o poi l'amore potrebbe finire?
Evidentemente, si ritiene l'altra persona qualcosa di speciale, un'oasi di onestà in un mondo in cui crediamo di meno.
C'è un problema? Vado dallo psicologo? Da mamma e papà? Dall'amico che tiene i problemi suoi (può essere ma come sfogo). No, se ho un compagno, ne parlo con lui. L'ho scelto per questo.

Altrimenti è meglio single, no?


----------



## Flavia (2 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Perchè si sceglie di stare con un'altra persona, anche sapendo che prima o poi l'amore potrebbe finire?
> Evidentemente, si ritiene l'altra persona qualcosa di speciale, un'oasi di onestà in un mondo in cui crediamo di meno.
> C'è un problema? Vado dallo psicologo? Da mamma e papà? Dall'amico che tiene i problemi suoi (può essere ma come sfogo). No, se ho un compagno, ne parlo con lui. L'ho scelto per questo.
> 
> Altrimenti *è meglio single, no?*


No, Andy, meglio single non è per tutti. La solitudine fa molta paura, e allora tante persone si accontentano, da qui sorgono poi i problemi quando poi intravedono al di fuori della coppia "qualcosa di meglio".
Se non sai stare da solo, allora secondo me, non sei nemmeno in grado di stare in coppia, perchè in realtà tu non stai cercando l'amore, ma una stampella che ti sorregga durante il tuo cammino.


----------



## Sole (2 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Perchè si sceglie di stare con un'altra persona, anche sapendo che prima o poi l'amore potrebbe finire?
> Evidentemente, si ritiene l'altra persona qualcosa di speciale, un'oasi di onestà in un mondo in cui crediamo di meno.
> C'è un problema? Vado dallo psicologo? Da mamma e papà? Dall'amico che tiene i problemi suoi (può essere ma come sfogo). No, se ho un compagno, ne parlo con lui. L'ho scelto per questo.
> 
> Altrimenti è meglio single, no?


Sono d'accordo. Per questo ritengo che all'interno della coppia ci dovrebbe essere la massima apertura nei confronti dell'altro. E che il possesso e la pretesa di eslusività sul corpo e l'anima dell'altro siano fattori che, nell'arco di una vita insieme, non permettono di affrontare certe questioni con onestà e chiarezza.


----------



## diavoletta_78 (2 Gennaio 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> Hai ragione Andy, ma entra in gioco una variabile spesso trascurata nei rapparti, ma molto importante: l'onestà.
> Se mi sento poco amata, poco considerata (e tutte le altre possibili cause), allora per amore dell'onestà valore supremo in un rapporto, dovrei affontare il compagno e/o marito, e parlare con lui di quello che sta accadendo. Poi da lì decider cosa fare.
> Ma se io sono poco onesta, e voglio tutto, allora sto zitta e cerco l'amore altrove.
> Nei rapporti troppo spesso si usa l'altro, magari in modo inconscio, per il proprio egoismo, senza tenere conto che in ballo ci sono i sentimenti, e che qualcuno ne può uscire con le ossa rotte.


Quotooooo!!!!


Felice 2012...a tuttiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!


----------



## Andy (2 Gennaio 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> No, Andy, meglio single non è per tutti. La solitudine fa molta paura, e allora tante persone si accontentano, da qui sorgono poi i problemi quando poi intravedono al di fuori della coppia "qualcosa di meglio".
> Se non sai stare da solo, allora secondo me, non sei nemmeno in grado di stare in coppia, perchè in realtà tu non stai cercando l'amore, ma una stampella che ti sorregga durante il tuo cammino.


Ma ti do ragione.
E' proprio la fragilità di certe persone che porta ad accontentarsi, e ad aggrapparsi ad altro quando lo trovo.
E' una sorta di opportunismo.
Alcune persone scelgono di restare single per tanti motivi, altre invece proprio perchè non riescono a trovare una compagna.
Si apre qui una parentesi infinità.
Il mio "prof" era single. Lui diceva per scelta. Io non ci credevo.
Infatti una volta lo trovai a piangere, e nello studio a volte lo beccavo a chattare.
Non riusciva a trovare nessuna donna, perchè ha un carattere bellissimo superficialmente (l'apparenza che si è costruito per compiacere la gente), ma orrendo nella realtà (7 anni gomito a gomito, con pareri di alcune colleghe me lo hanno insegnato...).
Era un bluff, quindi per un estraneo è davvero difficile capire se una persona è single per scelta o perchè non ha scelta.
Certo poi la studentessa compiacente che esce con te la trovi, e magari un giorno la sposi, ma io mi preoccuperei più delle sue vere motivazioni...

Ma che cacchio sto dicendo. Parlate di patate e rispondo con pere... anche se in profondità è tutto legato...


----------



## Daniele (2 Gennaio 2012)

Io continuo a pensare che se la mia ex mi ha tradito è perchè è VACCA! Quindi che problema farsi? Dopo il primo tradimento tanto ad interrogarmi su cosa avessi sbagliato, dopo il secondo rapporto finito con un altro cazzo ho compreso la realtà, le mie ex donne erano e sono soltanto mignotte, niente spiegail tradimento meglio di questo, è solo mignotteria loro, una loro propensione a ragionare con la figa e non con la testa, quindi per questo reputo i tradtori degli animalietti...non ho pietà in questo per nessuno di loro, anzi nel caso di morti ammazzati perchè scoperti a tradire...me la godo sinceramente dentro di me.


----------



## Andy (2 Gennaio 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Io continuo a pensare che se la mia ex mi ha tradito è perchè è VACCA! Quindi che problema farsi? Dopo il primo tradimento tanto ad interrogarmi su cosa avessi sbagliato, dopo il secondo rapporto finito con un altro cazzo ho compreso la realtà, le mie ex donne erano e sono soltanto mignotte, niente spiegail tradimento meglio di questo, è solo mignotteria loro, una loro propensione a ragionare con la figa e non con la testa, quindi per questo reputo i tradtori degli animalietti...non ho pietà in questo per nessuno di loro, anzi nel caso di morti ammazzati perchè scoperti a tradire...me la godo sinceramente dentro di me.


Sì, ci sono donne che in effetti sono davvero così. Le ho anche conosciute.
Amiche che ti confidano (sebbene fidanzate): quello assomiglia a Jovanotti, ora gli farei un pompino seduta stante (scusate il linguaggio, ma quelle le parole davvero utilizzate).

Ci stanno anche quelle. E' tutta una varietà con infinite sfumature.


----------



## Andy (2 Gennaio 2012)

E credetemi, io che sono uomo sto male di mio quando sento una donna parlare in certi toni.


----------



## Non Registrato (2 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> E credetemi, io che sono uomo sto male di mio quando sento una donna parlare in certi toni.


Quoto!!!


----------



## Sole (2 Gennaio 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Io continuo a pensare che se la mia ex mi ha tradito è perchè è VACCA! Quindi che problema farsi? Dopo il primo tradimento tanto ad interrogarmi su cosa avessi sbagliato, dopo il secondo rapporto finito con un altro cazzo ho compreso la realtà, le mie ex donne erano e sono soltanto mignotte, niente spiegail tradimento meglio di questo, è solo mignotteria loro, una loro propensione a ragionare con la figa e non con la testa, quindi per questo reputo i tradtori degli animalietti...non ho pietà in questo per nessuno di loro, anzi nel caso di morti ammazzati perchè scoperti a tradire...me la godo sinceramente dentro di me.


Senza offesa Daniele, ma ti auguro davvero di trovare altri modi per godere prima o poi. Questo è davvero macabro.


----------



## Flavia (2 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Ma ti do ragione.
> E' proprio la fragilità di certe persone che porta ad accontentarsi, e ad aggrapparsi ad altro quando lo trovo.
> E' una sorta di opportunismo.
> Alcune persone scelgono di restare single per tanti motivi, altre invece proprio perchè non riescono a trovare una compagna.
> ...


Patate, pere... guarda che sono tutti articoli che trovi al reparto ortofrutta!
A parte gli scherzi, sulla fragilità e sulla paura di stare soli, si potrebbe discutere per ore. Ogni storia è unica, può essere simile ad un'altra ma ciascuna  porta il suo bagaglio di sfaccettature e sfumature, che diviene impossibile generalizzare.
Dico solo una cosa, e poi mi fermo per non diventare noiosa, quando si intraprendeun rapporto è bene essere chiari e sinceri sin dall'inizio. Voglio una storia leggera, un'avventura? lo dico. Cerco il grande amore? lo dico, e poi vediamo se il rapporto cresce ed è amore vero.
Però mai mentire perchè se tu mi racconti una frottola, e io ci credo, quando poi tu ti stufi della situazione ( o dello svago dal tuo quotidiano) può capitae che io ci stia male e parecchio. Inotre non c'è nulla di più brutto della sensazione e del sospetto di sentirsi usati.


----------



## Andy (2 Gennaio 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> Patate, pere... guarda che sono tutti articoli che trovi al reparto ortofrutta!
> A parte gli scherzi, sulla fragilità e sulla paura di stare soli, si potrebbe discutere per ore. Ogni storia è unica, può essere simile ad un'altra ma ciascuna  porta il suo bagaglio di sfaccettature e sfumature, che diviene impossibile generalizzare.
> Dico solo una cosa, e poi mi fermo per non diventare noiosa, quando si intraprendeun rapporto è bene essere chiari e sinceri sin dall'inizio. Voglio una storia leggera, un'avventura? lo dico. Cerco il grande amore? lo dico, e poi vediamo se il rapporto cresce ed è amore vero.
> Però mai mentire perchè se tu mi racconti una frottola, e io ci credo, quando poi tu ti stufi della situazione ( o dello svago dal tuo quotidiano) può capitae che io ci stia male e parecchio. Inotre non c'è nulla di più brutto della sensazione e del sospetto di sentirsi usati.


Infatti. Io penso di essere sempre stato chiaro ad esempio.
Quando mi fidanzo non bado a fronzoli, lo dico subito: io cerco una storia seria, finalizzata al matrimonio.
Sbaglio? Non sbaglio?
Perchè? Se a te non va, o hai dei dubbi, io ti porgo subito la mia puntata. Devi decidere.
Naturalmente non la metto in questi termini così perentori, ma lo faccio capire.
Puoi anche tirarti indietro, perchè col tempo si cambia, lo ammetto.
Ma se abbiamo deciso di condividere un certo perdiodo insieme, anche per conoscerci, io penso che tu lo faccia perchè mi vuoi bene in maniera particolare, non perchè sono uno dei tanti.
E mi aspetto che io possa essere l'ultima persona al mondo che non vorresti vedere soffrire.
Invece che fai. Tradisci, e mi scarichi.

Mmmm... no, qualcosa non torna.
Io?
O lei?
O entrambi? 
Eppure io ho almeno mostrato la mia schiena. Pugnale.
Vabbè, non bisogna mostrare più la schiena.

Ma no, per qualcuno sbaglierei comunque, perchè domani la nuova storia potrà essere diversa.
Certo, ma anche quella di ieri lo era. Quella di avantieri lo era.

Mmmm... fa bene Briatore: hey bella qui stanno i soldini, poi fai quello che vuoi, così come lo faccio anche io. Ma quando io lo voglio, devi scattare ai miei piedi.

Il problema è avere i soldini...


----------



## free (3 Gennaio 2012)

che post tetri!
la vostra cupezza fa scappare le donne, secondo me

basta menate, la vita è bella


----------



## Simy (3 Gennaio 2012)

free ha detto:


> che post tetri!
> la vostra cupezza fa scappare le donne, secondo me
> 
> *basta menate, la vita è bella*


...a va assolutamente vissuta!


----------



## Hirohito (3 Gennaio 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> No, Andy, meglio single non è per tutti. La solitudine fa molta paura, e allora tante persone si accontentano, da qui sorgono poi i problemi quando poi intravedono al di fuori della coppia "qualcosa di meglio".
> *Se non sai stare da solo, allora secondo me, non sei nemmeno in grado di stare in coppia, perchè in realtà tu non stai cercando l'amore, ma una stampella che ti sorregga durante il tuo cammino*.


Questa è un'altra meravigliosa pillola di saggezza.


----------



## Flavia (3 Gennaio 2012)

free ha detto:


> che post tetri!
> la vostra cupezza fa scappare le donne, secondo me
> 
> basta menate, la vita è bella


Più che tetri, li definirei amari.
Comunque hai ragione tu, si dovrebbero accantonare le "menate" e vivere!:smile:


----------



## Diletta (3 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Ma perchè io quando mi annoiavo, mi mettevo a giocare con altro, oppure quando stavo con lei cercavo sempre di trovare qualcosa di nuovo?
> Mmmm... la noia è una scusa: è la flebilità dei sentimenti di talune persone.
> Alcune persone dicono: vado in palestra.Ma gari lo fanno, poi dopo una settimana si annoiano.
> E' perchè non sanno nemmeno loro come si chiamano.
> ...




Andy, tu fai un discorso che a livello teorico è perfetto, ma come tutte le teorie possono nascere delle difficoltà nella pratica della vita reale.
Certo che quando si sta in coppia bisogna cercare il nuovo ed entusiasmarsene, ma questo è facile da fare quando si è insieme da poco, quando abbiamo tanti progetti ed obiettivi da raggiungere insieme, quando il matrimonio sa ancora di nuovo...quando c'è ancora tanto da esplorare.
I guai iniziano dopo anni vissuti insieme, dopo che i figli cresciuti hanno finito di richiedere tutto il nostro impegno e le nostre energie. A questo punto la coppia si può ritrovare a disagio perché nel frattempo si è a mano a mano distaccata, senza neanche rendersene conto. 
La noia l'ho intesa come distacco, allontanamento emotivo all'interno della coppia.
Non c'entra nulla il fatto che si trovi noioso il partner, è la vita stessa che appiattisce un po' le emozioni, e non c'entra nulla neanche il fattore amore. 
E' in questa situazione che può insinuarsi l'idea del tradimento visto come reazione alla stasi ed è in questa situazione che uno dei partner dovrebbe essere così acuto da parlarne con l'altro per trovare la "cura" per loro.
Questo, purtroppo, non si fa quasi mai prima, succede invece dopo il fattaccio, quando si apre il doloroso percorso della ricostruzione.
Scusa se ho fatto un po' la maestrina saputella, ma ho scritto queste cose perché sono reali e molte coppie ci si riconosceranno.
Paradossalmente, in molti casi è vero che non tutto il male viene per nuocere perché se non capitassero le batoste dei tradimenti per molte coppie non ci sarebbe speranza...il tradimento rimette tutto in discussione e rende tutto nuovo, perché ti costringe a ricominciare tutto da zero, e anche questa è una sfida stimolante, un salto nel buio...


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Gennaio 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...il tradimento rimette tutto in discussione e rende tutto nuovo, perché ti costringe a ricominciare tutto da zero, e anche questa è una sfida stimolante, un salto nel buio...


 eh però a saltare nel buio rischiamo di farci male, parecchio... io poi non sono mai stata un tipo atletico... ma hai ragione, porco cane se hai ragione, anni e anni a correre a testa bassa, le preoccupazioni, gli impegni, i gesti uguali ogni giorno, gli stessi riti, gli stessi panni in lavatrice n volte, con n infinitamente grande, tutto sempre così pre-programmato da diventare una certezza, il poter contare sull'altro come su noi stessi per certi versi cementifica un rapporto che però non è più quello di coppia, poi la certezza svanisce e si ricomincia da 3... però non riesco a considerarla ugualmente un'occasione, preoccupazioni ed impegni ci sono ancora, di nuovo solo la consapevolezza della fragilità sulla quale si basa tutto.


----------



## lothar57 (3 Gennaio 2012)

free ha detto:


> che post tetri!
> la vostra cupezza fa scappare le donne, secondo me
> 
> basta menate, la vita è bella


..giustissimo...hai capito perche'sono tutti stambecchi???pensa la palla di avre in casa piagnoni simili....


----------



## Andy (3 Gennaio 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Paradossalmente, in molti casi è vero che non tutto il male viene per nuocere perché se non capitassero le batoste dei tradimenti per molte coppie non ci sarebbe speranza...*il tradimento rimette tutto in discussione e rende tutto nuovo, perché ti costringe a ricominciare tutto da zero, e anche questa è una sfida stimolante, un salto nel buio...*


Io vedo così un positivismo da dare al tradimento.
Che non dovrebbe essere accettato.

Io preferirei una vita piatta in cui cercare di fare qualcosa di nuovo che pensare ad un tradimento per migliorare quello che ho.
Una donna non vorrebbe questo da un uomo? O mette in preventivo un tradimento, appena si gira? Appena c'è noia?
Mi sembra di capire che non è così. Non interessa quel tipo di uomo.
Si vive una sola volta, e se quello mi piace, perchè continuare a stare appresso il mio uomo, che magari fa di tutto (o che non può, *e non lo capisco io*), a continuare a fare i servigi in casa, noiosi, quando posso aggingere del sesso e delle serate romantiche con un estraneo baciamano, che rompono la monotonia?

Non erano i poeti che smuovono i fiumi col pensiero? Se sono un uomo piccolo allora mi limito a leggere le loro strofe. Se sono un uomo grade (o una donna), io smuovo il mio matrimonio.

Ma a volte (anzi, spesso) chi si accompagna all'altare ad una persona lo fa perchè in quel momento è cotto, senza pensare di sposare una capra pantofolona. Che lo scopre dopo.

Io ci credo che alcune coppie, dopo un tradimento consumato, possano ricominciare (nel dolore), ma ci credo ancora di più quando capisco che la stragrande maggioranza dei casi è solo distruttiva.

Io non mi sentirei stimolato dopo essere stato tradito (forse il traditore lo sentirebbe, ma su base egoistica). Se la possibilità più semplice è quella di continuare il rapporto lo farei, ricostruendo i cocci, sì, ma non penso per il meglio: nell'altra persona ormai vedrò ciò che non volevo e ciò che in realtà è. Una persona capace di ferirmi.

Non partii all'alba di un rapporto con questa consapevolezza.

E scoprirlo mi farebbe migliorare solo nell'aver imparato che Babbo Natale non esiste.

E' come perdere le ingenuità di credere in Babbo Natale. Divento più saggio (perchè so, imparo), ma più maturo, e più forte non lo so. In effetti non è così per tutti.

Ma certo davanti è difficile che poi con quella persona venga il meglio: qualcosa si è perso. Era meglio la noia.

Aggiungo: la vita piatta siamo noi. Io so di saper essere noioso. Io so che mi abituo ad una donna quando le sto accanto, a furia di vederla, parlarci, e fare sesso solo con lei. 
Ma se ritengo che questo sia piattume, invece che pensare di avere scelto un percorso di vita che contempli queste situazioni, allora la mia scelta è stata errata all'inizio. Ero stato un immaturo a pensarla diversamente.
Ed ora scappo.
Non è comodo?

Hai voluto un figlio? Magari non te lo obbliga lo Stato, ma *moralmente*, poi te lo tieni stretto fino alla morte.

Se così non è, ripeto, al mondo ci sono tanti single che si divertono: si aspettino i 50 anni, si diventa troppo vecchi e poco piacenti per continuare a vivere storie, e si scelga di accontentarsi di una compagna che possa invecchiare con te. E' una scelta di vita più sensata.

Se invece non la si pensa così, perchè la solitudine è brutta... beh, l'erba voglio cresce solo nei giardini dei più fortunati.


----------



## Andy (3 Gennaio 2012)

Aggiungo: la sfida stimolante, il salto del buio, lo vedi a posteriori, *se ti va bene*.
Altrimenti è un salto in una cloaca a cielo aperto.


----------



## Lostris (3 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Io vedo così un positivismo da dare al tradimento.
> Che non dovrebbe essere accettato.
> 
> *Io preferirei una vita piatta in cui cercare di fare qualcosa di nuovo che pensare ad un tradimento per migliorare quello che ho.
> ...


Ma non credo che il senso delle parole di Diletta sia quello...
insomma, non accendo un fuoco rischiando un incendio per cercare di bruciare delle sterpaglie che non mi piacciono più in un bosco... Però se poi l'incendio scoppia, e parte del bosco viene bruciata.. beh, a volte scopri una vista che ti sorprende, e per entrambi vale la pena di ricominciare, piantare qualche nuovo albero, riscoprirsi.

E' una possibile conseguenza. Non certo la causa. 
A volte distruggi tutto e basta, altre volte distruggi qualcosa e trovi che può nascere altro di inaspettatamente migliore.
Non per tutte le persone funziona così, anzi, credo che queste coppie siano l'eccezione. Ma capita.


----------



## Andy (3 Gennaio 2012)

Lostris ha detto:


> *
> Non per tutte le persone funziona così, anzi, credo che queste coppie siano l'eccezione. Ma capita*.


Scommetto me stesso che siano davvero eccezioni.
Nella realtà è un macello immane.

Ho una cugina che da poco è stata lasciata dal marito, dopo che si è sposata qualche anno fa.
Ora è chiuso. Tutto.
Un amico di famiglia scoprì in casa sua la mkoglie a letto con l'amante.
Chiuso tutto.
Un mio amico si sposò qualche anno fa. Lei si innamorò di un altro.
Chiuso tutto.

Non capisco come sia così semplice riparare, visto che nella maggiornaza dei casi un tradimento è semplicemente la voglia di avere davvero altro.

Le eccezioni esistono, certo!

Lothar ad esempio è una eccezione? No, perchè il tradimento non è venuto alla luce.


----------



## Lostris (3 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Scommetto me stesso che siano davvero eccezioni.
> Nella realtà è un macello immane.
> 
> Ho una cugina che da poco è stata lasciata dal marito, dopo che si è sposata qualche anno fa.
> ...


Infatti nessuno ha mai detto che sia semplice... anzi, semmai è decisamente la strada più difficile..
Oltre all'amore, di base, credo ci voglia impegno, capacità/voglia di mettersi in discussione, capacità di slegarsi da preconcetti e dogmi, umiltà nel riconoscere le proprie imperfezioni, equilibrio.
'mazza se è difficile... :singleeye:


----------



## lothar57 (3 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Scommetto me stesso che siano davvero eccezioni.
> Nella realtà è un macello immane.
> 
> Ho una cugina che da poco è stata lasciata dal marito, dopo che si è sposata qualche anno fa.
> ...


ovvio io non faccio come l'arzillo 70enne riminese,e la sua amante di 46(da noi si usa cosi'amico..almeno 24 in meno..)beccati a divertirsi nel girdino delle Convento delle Clarisse a S.Agata Feltria.......ieri...per la gioia dei coniugi.
Non verra'mai alla luce...io fessi si fanno beccare...


----------



## Flavia (3 Gennaio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ..giustissimo...hai capito perche'sono tutti stambecchi???pensa la palla di avre in casa piagnoni simili....


ok, basta piagnistei uno dei tanti propositi per il nuovo anno


----------



## lothar57 (3 Gennaio 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> ok, basta piagnistei uno dei tanti propositi per il nuovo anno


Buonasera Flavia..scusa ma nn posso farne a meno,il tuo nick mi ricorda tante cose che qua'hanno attinenza zero,allora Lancia Flavia 1.5,poi 1.8,e dopo 1.8ie......fantastica auto..mi perdoni?


----------



## Flavia (3 Gennaio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Buonasera Flavia..scusa ma nn posso farne a meno,il tuo nick mi ricorda tante cose che qua'hanno attinenza zero,allora Lancia Flavia 1.5,poi 1.8,e dopo 1.8ie......fantastica auto..mi perdoni?


Non mi intendo di auto. Comunque Flavia è il mio nome:smile:


----------



## free (4 Gennaio 2012)

ma voi non andate mai avanti per tentativi?
intendo dire: se le cose non vanno come si era immaginato, non è forse meglio accettare le discrepanze e cercare un'altra strada?
leggo che alcuni scrivono: io sono sempre così e mai cosà, o qualcosa del genere
non capisco come si possa partire con tali rigidità, senza considerare poi la cosa più importante, e cioè *chi* si ha di fronte

fammi capire chi sei, amico mio, e poi vediamo se va


----------



## Chiara Matraini (4 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Lothar ad esempio è una eccezione? No, perchè il tradimento non è venuto alla luce.



Nel tuo discorso però non consideri i tradimenti intuiti e tollerati/accettati.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (4 Gennaio 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Non c'entra nulla il fatto che si trovi noioso il partner, *è la vita stessa che appiattisce un po' le emozioni*, e non c'entra nulla neanche il fattore amore.


La vita non appiattisce le emozioni, le fa risaltare e ne propone sempre di nuove.

Il limite di tutti questi discorsi sul tradimento  è che voi vi focalizzate sul tradimento come fatto in sé,
e non capite che in molti casi è contingente.
Ed è inevitabile, anche nell'assenza di impegni ufficiali.


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Gennaio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> La vita non appiattisce le emozioni, le fa risaltare e ne propone sempre di nuove.
> 
> Il limite di tutti questi discorsi sul tradimento è che voi vi focalizzate sul tradimento come fatto in sé,
> e non capite che in molti casi è contingente.
> Ed è inevitabile, anche nell'assenza di impegni ufficiali.


Il fatto che sia spesso contingente lo capisco.Non vedo nulla però, che dipenda dalla nostra volontà, che sia inevitabile. L'opzione B c'è sempre.


----------



## Hirohito (4 Gennaio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> La vita non appiattisce le emozioni, le fa risaltare e ne propone sempre di nuove.
> 
> Il limite di tutti questi discorsi sul tradimento  è che voi vi focalizzate sul tradimento come fatto in sé,
> e non capite che in molti casi è *contingente*.
> Ed è inevitabile, anche nell'assenza di impegni ufficiali.


La contingenza del tradimento come insostenibile leggerezza dell'essere.

Aprirei un dibattito, ma con l'esclusione dei traditi. 
Sono loro che impediscono l'introspezione vera e il "vivi-sezionamento" del problema.
E che due palle, però. Manco qui sopra è possibile....


----------



## Chiara Matraini (4 Gennaio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Il fatto che sia spesso contingente lo capisco.Non vedo nulla però, che dipenda dalla nostra volontà, che sia *inevitabile*. L'opzione B c'è sempre.



Con inevitabile intendevo che ci sarà sempre qualcuno che si sente tradito, anche se non c'è un impegno sottoscritto come il matrimonio (ad es.)


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Gennaio 2012)

Hirohito ha detto:


> La contingenza del tradimento come insostenibile leggerezza dell'essere.
> 
> Aprirei un dibattito, ma con l'esclusione dei traditi.
> *Sono loro che impediscono l'introspezione vera e il "vivi-sezionamento" del problema.
> *E che due palle, però. Manco qui sopra è possibile....


Non vedo come potrei impedire l'introspezione di chiunque... a parte me stessa ovviamente. Se non metto a nudo le mie verità, è perchè scelgo di non farlo. A meno che tu intenda dire che, quando un traditore inizia l'introspezione, partono in tromba i traditi a svaccare il 3d.
Io invece ho letto spesso nei post dei traditori una presunzione di superiorità del tipo: 'voi non potete capire', e questo mi ha dato spesso fastidio, in parte perchè nella mia piccola esperienza della vita ho riscontrato più volte che non è affatto necessario essere gallina per riconoscere un uovo, in parte perchè tale atteggiamento non è per niente costruttivo, solo autoassolvente.


----------



## Hirohito (4 Gennaio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Non vedo come potrei impedire l'introspezione di chiunque... a parte me stessa ovviamente. Se non metto a nudo le mie verità, è perchè scelgo di non farlo. *A meno che tu intenda dire che, quando un traditore inizia l'introspezione, partono in tromba i traditi a svaccare il 3d.*
> Io invece ho letto spesso nei post dei traditori una presunzione di superiorità del tipo: 'voi non potete capire', e questo mi ha dato spesso fastidio, in parte perchè nella mia piccola esperienza della vita ho riscontrato più volte che non è affatto necessario essere gallina per riconoscere un uovo, in parte perchè tale atteggiamento non è per niente costruttivo, solo autoassolvente.


Esattamente questo.

Comunque il "non potete capire" è vero. E non è autoassolvente, è soltanto la pura verità. Sono dinamiche così complesse, quelle che portano al tradimento, che sono difficili da leggere anche da parte del traditore stesso.
Lo dico da traditore e tradito, neh ?


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Gennaio 2012)

Hirohito ha detto:


> Esattamente questo.
> 
> Comunque il "non potete capire" è vero. E non è autoassolvente, è soltanto la pura verità. Sono dinamiche così complesse, quelle che portano al tradimento, che sono difficili da leggere anche da parte del traditore stesso.
> Lo dico da traditore e tradito, neh ?


Sono propensa a credere che siano dinamiche complesse, purtroppo però quando qualcuno ne ha accennato, è stato volutamente vago e ridondante... e allora c'è un problema, neh?


----------



## Niko74 (4 Gennaio 2012)

Hirohito ha detto:


> La contingenza del tradimento come insostenibile leggerezza dell'essere.
> 
> Aprirei un dibattito, ma con l'esclusione dei traditi.
> Sono loro che impediscono l'introspezione vera e il "vivi-sezionamento" del problema.
> E che due palle, però. Manco qui sopra è possibile....


Ma cosa mi tocca leggere....addirittura aprire il tuo bel dibattitino escludendo i traditi che ti impediscono di fare la vera introspezione.....
Però se non ci fossero i traditi tu su che cosa faresti il tuo caro dibattito? 

Va beh....


----------



## Niko74 (4 Gennaio 2012)

Hirohito ha detto:


> Esattamente questo.
> 
> Comunque il "non potete capire" è vero. E non è autoassolvente, è soltanto la pura verità. Sono dinamiche così complesse, quelle che portano al tradimento, che sono difficili da leggere anche da parte del traditore stesso.
> Lo dico da traditore e tradito, neh ?


Oh...poverino.
Allora perché non lo fate sto dibattito?
 Guarda io mi impegno a non scriverci nulla. Posso almeno leggere o ti romperebbe le palle anche questo? 
Magari imparo qualcosa di nuovo.


----------



## Niko74 (4 Gennaio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Con inevitabile intendevo che ci sarà sempre qualcuno che si sente tradito, anche se non c'è un impegno sottoscritto come il matrimonio (ad es.)


Già, io sarei uno di quelli. Anche perché secondo me il matrimonio è una cosa inutile....è per mia moglie e tutto il parentado che era importante...fosse per me io sarei per la convivenza pura e semplice.


----------



## Hirohito (4 Gennaio 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Oh...poverino.
> Allora perché non lo fate sto dibattito?
> Guarda io mi impegno a non scriverci nulla. Posso almeno leggere o ti romperebbe le palle anche questo?
> Magari imparo qualcosa di nuovo.


Niko, scusami se ho urtato la tua sensibilità. Non volevo dare addosso ai traditi (di cui tra l'altro faccio parte...), ma lamentare la difficoltà di affrontare l'argomento senza che il rancore dei traditi svacchi la discussione.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (4 Gennaio 2012)

Hirohito ha detto:


> Esattamente questo.
> 
> Comunque il "non potete capire" è vero. E non è autoassolvente, è soltanto la pura verità. *Sono dinamiche così complesse*, quelle che portano al tradimento, che sono *difficili da leggere* anche da parte del traditore stesso.
> Lo dico da traditore e tradito, neh ?


Hiro, nel mio caso sono semplicissime.

E io le leggo facilmente.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (4 Gennaio 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Già, io sarei uno di quelli. Anche perché secondo me il matrimonio è una cosa inutile....è per mia moglie e tutto il parentado che era importante...fosse per me io sarei per la convivenza pura e semplice.


Lascia stare il matrimonio.

Il tradimento non lo si vive solo nel matrimonio.


----------



## Niko74 (4 Gennaio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Lascia stare il matrimonio.
> 
> Il tradimento non lo si vive solo nel matrimonio.


Infatti è quello che ho scritto. Matrimonio, convivenza, impegni ufficiali come li chiami tu....per me sono la stessa cosa.


----------



## Diletta (4 Gennaio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> eh però a saltare nel buio rischiamo di farci male, parecchio... io poi non sono mai stata un tipo atletico... ma hai ragione, porco cane se hai ragione, anni e anni a correre a testa bassa, le preoccupazioni, gli impegni, i gesti uguali ogni giorno, gli stessi riti, gli stessi panni in lavatrice n volte, con n infinitamente grande, tutto sempre così pre-programmato da diventare una certezza, il poter contare sull'altro come su noi stessi per certi versi cementifica un rapporto che però non è più quello di coppia, poi la certezza svanisce e si ricomincia da 3... però non riesco a considerarla ugualmente un'occasione, preoccupazioni ed impegni ci sono ancora, di nuovo solo la consapevolezza della fragilità sulla quale si basa tutto.




Sbri, le preoccupazioni ed impegni ci sono ancora, immutati, ma insieme a questi c'è una nuova consapevolezza, che non è solo quella della fragilità della coppia (anche), ma è soprattutto quella di una percezione errata che avevamo di noi.
Nel senso che ci si dava per scontati, eravamo dei buoni coinquilini, ma stavamo diventando trasparenti l'uno per l'altro, ci stavamo perdendo senza che fosse successo niente di grave. 
Questo è ciò che è successo a noi, ma so che capita a tante coppie con le nostre caratteristiche.
Nel mio caso colgo davvero un'opportunità positiva per il matrimonio, sono a disagio a dire che c'era bisogno di tutto questo dolore, ma so che è così.
Non ce ne saremmo accorti altrimenti...avrebbe potuto capitare a me di incontrare una persona che mi avrebbe adulato e corteggiato e per cui sarei stata compiaciuta, e forse me ne sarei invaghita, e poi chissà...
Invece, è stato lui a deviare cercando l'avventura, meno pericolosa forse ma parimenti dolorosa per me.
E' stato uno scossone che mi ha obbligato a guardare dentro me stessa, a cercare un altro equilibrio perché quello perduto non era più giusto per noi, ad analizzarmi nel profondo, ad abbandonare quegli schemi mentali non più validi perché altamente irreali.
Questo "lavoro" ha riguardato entrambi, ma ora sono io ad averne ancora bisogno, lui è a posto, io no.

Parlo di salto nel buio perché non so proprio dove mi porterà questo percorso, pensavo infatti che fosse di più facile attuazione, so solo una cosa: che è giusto che io lo faccia, ma questo vale ovviamente per me, per il mio contesto.


----------



## Minerva (4 Gennaio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Hiro, *nel mio caso sono semplicissime.
> 
> *E io le leggo facilmente.


nei sei proprio sicura?


----------



## Andy (4 Gennaio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Nel tuo discorso però non consideri i tradimenti intuiti e tollerati/accettati.


Quando si intuisce, si tollera, accetta, uno dei due coniugi ha un problema di suo (il tradito). Non sta bene nella testa.
E' difficile accettarlo se non si ha un minimo di dignità per se stessi.
A parte le coppie libere, ma quello è un altro mondo.

A volte c'è un tacito consenso: io lo faccio, e fallo anche tu. Non indaghiamo tra di noi...


----------



## Diletta (4 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Io vedo così un positivismo da dare al tradimento.
> Che non dovrebbe essere accettato.
> 
> Io preferirei una vita piatta in cui cercare di fare qualcosa di nuovo che pensare ad un tradimento per migliorare quello che ho.
> ...



Andy, proverò a confrontarmi con te circa il tuo post molto profondo. Vediamo se ci riesco.
Il mio pensiero sarebbe stato molto simile al tuo se l'avessi dovuto scrivere prima di quest'esperienza, ma ora è diverso, per forza di cose, gli eventi l'hanno reso tale.
Il positivismo, chiamiamolo così, in un tradimento è da ricercare unicamente nella opportunità che ci può essere di migliorare una situazione che non era più ottimale prima. 
Non dò nessun'altra accezione positiva al tradimento (ci mancherebbe pure).
Il tradimento va valutato in base alla situazione in cui viene fatto e in base a quando avviene: se capita all'inizio di un matrimonio ha una valenza, se capita dopo tot anni ne ha già un'altra e via discorrendo.
E' ovvio che alla luce degli eventi io ora dica che vada messo in conto nel corso di una lunga convivenza...non voglio dire che sia di default, ma che sia altamente probabile questo sì.
Negare questa evidenza vuol dire vivere in un mondo illusorio, fittizio. Il mondo nel quale vivevo pienamente. 
Ne sentivo parlare, ma non mi interessava affatto l'argomento, come se noi due fossimo protetti e ne fossimo immuni. Chissà poi perché dovevamo essere perfetti proprio noi, quando non lo è nessuno al mondo, anche se è sacrosanto  tendere alla perfezione.
E' bello che all'inizio di un percorso matrimoniale o di convivenza i partner pecchino d'ingenuità nel ritenersi splendidi, se non fosse così si perderebbe tutta la magia che è giusto che ci sia.   
Come hai detto tu, all'alba di un rapporto si deve partire così. 
Io non sono più a questo stadio e non ci sarò mai più, neanche se mi rifacessi una vita con un altro. Quando l'incanto, l'innocenza sono perduti, sono andati ormai a farsi fottere.... 
Ormai so per certo che Babbo Natale non esiste.
Ma si riparte di qui, o quanto meno, si cerca di ripartire di qui, dopo aver valutato se la cosa ne vale la pena.
L'impresa ne deve valere la pena perché è talmente difficile....
Certo che si è perso qualcosa, ma può nascere qualcosa di positivo e bello lo stesso.
Se vedi in lui/lei soltanto una persona capace di ferirti, allora è il caso di lasciar perdere....lui o lei non sono solo quello, ma molto altro, tutto ciò che ti hanno attratto e fatto innamorare ci sono ancora, sta a te decidere l'importanza che vuoi dare a questi pregi e, prima di tutto, se ancora ci sono questi pregi.
Pensiamo anche a questo: ci vuole una vita a costruire un rapporto e un attimo a distruggerlo, e per un attimo intendo una situazione circoscritta che non si può paragonare all'intensità di un legame di coppia. 
Ecco, io non voglio che questo "attimo" anche se è stato un vero disastro, arrivi a distruggere tutto e farò di tutto per impedirlo, anche soffrendo, perché la sofferenza è anch'essa parte della vita.


----------



## Diletta (4 Gennaio 2012)

Lostris ha detto:


> Infatti nessuno ha mai detto che sia semplice... anzi, semmai è decisamente la strada più difficile..
> Oltre all'amore, di base, credo ci voglia impegno, capacità/voglia di mettersi in discussione, capacità di slegarsi da preconcetti e dogmi, umiltà nel riconoscere le proprie imperfezioni, equilibrio.
> 'mazza se è difficile... :singleeye:



Ti quoto in tutto Lostris, hai capito perfettamente cosa volevo dire, anche riguardo al post precedente!:up::up:


----------



## Hirohito (4 Gennaio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Hiro, nel mio caso sono semplicissime.
> 
> E io le leggo facilmente.


Non lo metto in dubbio. Ma non tutti siamo uguali, come abbiamo avuto modo più volte di dirci in altri topic....


----------



## tesla (4 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Per voi? Come posso fare?


l'uomo perfetto è circondato da serpenti a sonagli, tradito dalla moglie, tradito dal migliore amico, devono solo crocifiggerlo e poi ha concluso la sua parabola


----------



## contepinceton (4 Gennaio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Hiro, nel mio caso sono semplicissime.
> 
> E io le leggo facilmente.


Perchè...
Scopare è bello...
Spece con chi ci piace
E quando ci va!:mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (4 Gennaio 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> l'uomo perfetto è circondato da serpenti a sonagli, tradito dalla moglie, tradito dal migliore amico, devono solo crocifiggerlo e poi ha concluso la sua parabola


La parabola di un uomo...si conclude...quando egli scende dalla croce...
E semina morte e distruzione per un anno intero...

Allora si la via della perfezione è praticata fino alle estreme conseguenze....

Morte e distruzione.


----------



## contepinceton (4 Gennaio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> nei sei proprio sicura?


Tu sei pratica di adulteri a nastro?


----------



## Minerva (4 Gennaio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Tu sei pratica di adulteri a nastro?


a nastro, no...in verità:santarellina:


----------



## contepinceton (4 Gennaio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> a nastro, no...in verità:santarellina:


Ecco per leggere con scioltezza una partitura ci vuole molto esercizio e tanta pratica...capisci?

Tu sei al Beyer...difficile che tu possa leggere facilmente una sonata di Beethoven senza incespicare...

La Matra è un'ottima lettrice a prima vista...e non tira tante stecche...capisci?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (4 Gennaio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> nei sei proprio sicura?



Ah, Minerva... 

come farei senza il mio compitino per casa?


:singleeye:


----------



## Unregistered (5 Gennaio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Perchè...
> Scopare è bello...
> Spece con chi ci piace
> E quando ci va!:mrgreen:


Illuminante!
Oh quante cose si imparano da questt'uomo!!!!


----------



## Tubarao (5 Gennaio 2012)

....sarà perchè ti amo


----------



## elena_ (5 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> 'giorno a tutti.. ne approfitto anch'io del "confessionale" per scrivere ciò' di cui non si può' parlare con nessuno..
> Sposata, con figli e con "amante". Amante virgolettato perché' non saprei come definirlo..
> Tutto e' nato "per gioco", per una chimica evidente che pero' ora sta degenerando (e me ne rendo benissimo conto).
> Inizialmente era attrazione fisica, simpatia, affinità', stima.. desiderio.
> ...


giuro che io non riesco a concepire come si possano conciliare le due cose: l'amore per il marito e l'attrazione pazzesca per un amante 

sto cominciando a pensare di essere forse sbagliata, ma quella chimica lì io riesco a concepirla e a provarla solo con l'uomo che amo


----------



## Minerva (5 Gennaio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ah, Minerva...
> 
> come farei senza il mio compitino per casa?
> 
> ...


allora?
non mi hai portato la lezione quest'oggi, ma brava.porgi il diario che vi appongo una nota:
"per la befana regalino alla maestra "


----------



## Hirohito (5 Gennaio 2012)

elena_ ha detto:


> giuro che io non riesco a concepire come si possano conciliare le due cose: l'amore per il marito e l'attrazione pazzesca per un amante
> 
> sto cominciando a pensare di essere forse sbagliata, ma quella chimica lì io riesco a concepirla e a provarla solo con l'uomo che amo


Non hai abbattuto il muro. Non ti sei svegliata....

Guai a svegliarsi.

Capisci che esiste l'amore degli attimi. E nulla sarà mai più come prima.


----------



## elena_ (5 Gennaio 2012)

Hirohito ha detto:


> Non hai abbattuto il muro. Non ti sei svegliata....
> 
> Guai a svegliarsi.
> 
> Capisci che esiste l'amore degli attimi. E nulla sarà mai più come prima.


perché tu pensi che l'amore fuggevole degli attimi non lo si possa sperimentare con la persona che ami da una vita?
ebbene io non riesco ad amare diversamente
io vivo in uno stato di perenne innamoramento
e se questo vuol dire non aver abbattuto il muro, io quel muro voglio non abbatterlo
buonanotte


----------



## Minerva (5 Gennaio 2012)

elena_ ha detto:


> perché tu pensi che l'amore fuggevole degli attimi non lo si possa sperimentare con la persona che ami da una vita?
> ebbene io non riesco ad amare diversamente
> io vivo in uno stato di perenne innamoramento
> e se questo vuol dire non aver abbattuto il muro, io quel muro voglio non abbatterlo
> buonanotte


è uno stato piuttosto normale nel ruolo dell'amante, dove mancano la routine e la quotidianità.elementi di base per il passaggio dall'innamoramento all'amore stabile erroneamente (per me) interpretato come minore quando invece è lo stadio più profondo e maturo


----------



## Hirohito (5 Gennaio 2012)

elena_ ha detto:


> perché tu pensi che l'amore fuggevole degli attimi non lo si possa sperimentare con la persona che ami da una vita?
> ebbene io non riesco ad amare diversamente
> io vivo in uno stato di perenne innamoramento
> e se questo vuol dire non aver abbattuto il muro, io quel muro voglio non abbatterlo
> buonanotte


Infatti ho scritto: "Guai a svegliarsi..".

Non stavo enfatizzando l'abbattimento di quel muro. Ti auguro di tenerlo integro per sempre. 
C'è chi ha la fortuna di riuscirci.


----------



## tesla (5 Gennaio 2012)

Hirohito ha detto:


> Non hai abbattuto il muro. Non ti sei svegliata....
> 
> Guai a svegliarsi.
> 
> Capisci che esiste l'amore degli attimi. E nulla sarà mai più come prima.


ah no bella gioia, c'è chi ce l'ha l'amore per gli attimi e chi non ce l'ha.
io ce l'ho solo con la persona che amo "l'amore per gli attimi", gli altri possono darmi tutti gli attimi che vogliono, ma non mi interessano


----------



## ciliegina (5 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> 'giorno a tutti.. ne approfitto anch'io del "confessionale" per scrivere ciò' di cui non si può' parlare con nessuno..
> Sposata, con figli e con "amante". Amante virgolettato perché' non saprei come definirlo..
> Tutto e' nato "per gioco", per una chimica evidente che pero' ora sta degenerando (e me ne rendo benissimo conto).
> Inizialmente era attrazione fisica, simpatia, affinità', stima.. desiderio.
> ...


La tua storia mi ricorda quella di mio marito e la sua amante, che non è mai stata la mia migliore amica, ma persona frequentata. Bene, entrambi quarantenni, ma con un cervello da quindicenni. Sai cosa è successo quando tutto è venuto a galla? Sofferenza, dolore  e rabbia. 
Non sarà facile per tuo marito scoprire che tu e il suo amico vi siete scambiati parole e frasi dolcissime: non capirà che sono *solo frutto di  sogno", quella ricerca di sensazioni che, per quanto un matrimonio possa andare bene, ad un certo punto vengono a mancare. *Tuo marito pensa di avere a che fare con una donna matura! E se dovesse cacciarti di casa a pedate? Fammi sapere come si regola, sono curiosa, potrei prendere spunti.


----------



## elena_ (5 Gennaio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> è uno stato piuttosto normale nel ruolo dell'amante, dove mancano la routine e la quotidianità.elementi di base per il passaggio dall'innamoramento all'amore stabile erroneamente (per me) interpretato come minore quando invece è lo stadio più profondo e maturo


No Minerva.
Io sono semplicemente così.
Ero così quando convivevo con il mio ex-compagno (fu lui a stufarsi a poco a poco, io lo cercavo sempre e dopo anni di convivenza lo desideravo con la stessa intensità di prima) e sono così adesso, che non mi manca affatto la quotidianità e nemmeno la routine. Anzi, ben vengano la quotidianità e la routine.


----------



## elena_ (5 Gennaio 2012)

Hirohito ha detto:


> Infatti ho scritto: "Guai a svegliarsi..".
> 
> Non stavo enfatizzando l'abbattimento di quel muro. Ti auguro di tenerlo integro per sempre.
> C'è chi ha la fortuna di riuscirci.


Sì Hiro.
Avevo capito che avevi capito 
Grazie.


----------



## Andy (5 Gennaio 2012)

elena_ ha detto:


> No Minerva.
> Io sono semplicemente così.
> Ero così quando convivevo con il mio ex-compagno (fu lui a stufarsi a poco a poco, io lo cercavo sempre e dopo anni di convivenza lo desideravo con la stessa intensità di prima) e sono così adesso, che non mi manca affatto la quotidianità e nemmeno la routine. Anzi, ben vengano la quotidianità e la routine.


Ecco, io intendo anche questo tra le caratteristiche del vero amore, quando lo si sente: anche la quotidianità e la routine non ti stancano mai, al fianco della persona che ti fa sentire bene.
E' come dire: mi sento vivo, assaporo ogni battito del cuore, ogni respiro. Eppure è noioso, sempre la stessa storia. Ma mi piace questo. E' come apprezzare l'eternità, sapendo che non nasconde nulla di nuovo.


----------



## elena_ (5 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Ecco, io intendo anche questo tra le caratteristiche del vero amore, quando lo si sente: anche la quotidianità e la routine non ti stancano mai, al fianco della persona che ti fa sentire bene.
> E' come dire: mi sento vivo, assaporo ogni battito del cuore, ogni respiro. Eppure è noioso, sempre la stessa storia. Ma mi piace questo. E' come apprezzare l'eternità, sapendo che non nasconde nulla di nuovo.


ma è un sentimento reciproco, perché se quella persona mi fa sentire bene, io non voglio che gli accada mai nulla di male, capisci?
mi prodigo e mi impegno affinché quella persona sia felice
e godo della sua felicità
che diventa la mia
e viceversa


----------



## Andy (5 Gennaio 2012)

elena_ ha detto:


> ma è un sentimento reciproco, perché se quella persona mi fa sentire bene, io non voglio che gli accada mai nulla di male, capisci?
> mi prodigo e mi impegno affinché quella persona sia felice
> e godo della sua felicità
> che diventa la mia
> e viceversa


Sì, è logico che se è reciproco è meglio.
Ma l'amore in sè non è reciproco: lo provo io con una certa intensità.
In questo ci vuole fortuna.
Quando dall'altra parte questo manca, ti puoi impegnare quanto vuoi, ma alla fine si stanca e ti può tradire.
Ma tu continui a provare l'amore, ma questa volta sotto l'aspetto della sofferenza, che è terribile.

Magari ora l'amore si acuisce anche, sembra che sia maggiore, ma forse perchè si insinua anche il sentimento del mancato possesso di ciò che prima credevi fosse tutto tuo.


----------



## Hirohito (5 Gennaio 2012)

elena_ ha detto:


> ma è un sentimento reciproco, perché se quella persona mi fa sentire bene, io non voglio che gli accada mai nulla di male, capisci?
> mi prodigo e mi impegno affinché quella persona sia felice
> e godo della sua felicità
> che diventa la mia
> e viceversa


Questo è amare fino in fondo. Bisogna esserne capaci ed avere avuto la fortuna di avere accanto una persona speciale. Per me speciale è una donna che:
1) mi piace da morire fisicamente, e  1) è quanto meno all'altezza della mia (scarsa) intelligenza, se non di più (meglio di più)
2) è vitale ed interessata al mondo e alle cose che contano veramente (= sostanza e non apparenza)
3) mi gradisce da morire fisicamente, e 3) ha una intelligenza, se non più elevata della mia almeno quanto la mia (scarsa).

Ecco ci ho messo mezz'ora per scrivere un'ovvietà, ma credetemi, ho finalmente fatto pace con me stesso.


----------



## elena_ (5 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Sì, è logico che se è reciproco è meglio.
> Ma l'amore in sè non è reciproco: lo provo io con una certa intensità.
> In questo ci vuole fortuna.
> Quando dall'altra parte questo manca, ti puoi impegnare quanto vuoi, ma alla fine si stanca e ti può tradire.
> ...


sì Andy
quell'incastro è molto raro
o almeno per me lo è sempre stato
non sono una che si innamora facilmente
sono una che qualcuno qui definirebbe una donna "impegnativa"
e quando mi innamoro ci metto tutta me stessa
ci metto impegno, dedizione, passione, cura, pazienza
gioco sul tempo e ci investo moltissimo

ma se poi dall'altra parte tutto ciò non mi torna indietro
se non mi sento amata della stessa misura
prima o poi scappo a gambe levate

il mio guaio è che sono testarda e posso metterci molto tempo a capire se l'altro mi ama della stessa misura oppure no
ma alla fine lo capisco
e questo, comunque vada, mi salva


----------



## elena_ (5 Gennaio 2012)

Hirohito ha detto:


> Questo è amare fino in fondo. Bisogna esserne capaci ed avere avuto la fortuna di avere accanto una persona speciale. Per me speciale è una donna che:
> 1) mi piace da morire fisicamente, e  1) è quanto meno all'altezza della mia (scarsa) intelligenza, se non di più (meglio di più)
> 2) è vitale ed interessata al mondo e alle cose che contano veramente (= sostanza e non apparenza)
> 3) mi gradisce da morire fisicamente, e 3) ha una intelligenza, se non più elevata della mia almeno quanto la mia (scarsa).
> ...


Beh
per me speciale è un uomo da cui io possa sempre imparare qualcosa
che abbia senso dell'umorismo e ironia
e che abbia quell'espressione e quel modo di fare per me assolutamente irrestibili


----------



## Hirohito (5 Gennaio 2012)

elena_ ha detto:


> Beh
> per me speciale è un uomo da cui io possa sempre imparare qualcosa
> che abbia senso dell'umorismo e ironia
> e che abbia quell'espressione e quel modo di fare per me assolutamente irrestibili


Hai aggiunto l'umorismo e concordo.
Il resto più o meno è la stessa cosa.

AH, abbiamo dimenticato la compatibilità sessuale.....


----------



## elena_ (5 Gennaio 2012)

Hirohito ha detto:


> Hai aggiunto l'umorismo e concordo.
> Il resto più o meno è la stessa cosa.
> 
> AH, abbiamo dimenticato la compatibilità sessuale.....


Non l'abbiamo dimenticata, l'abbiamo data per scontata


----------



## Flavia (5 Gennaio 2012)

elena_ ha detto:


> Beh
> per me speciale è un uomo da cui io possa sempre imparare qualcosa
> che abbia senso dell'umorismo e ironia
> e che abbia quell'espressione e quel modo di fare per me assolutamente irrestibili


Già, concordo!!!!


----------



## Hirohito (5 Gennaio 2012)

elena_ ha detto:


> Non l'abbiamo dimenticata, l'abbiamo data per scontata




Non nel senso che facciamo sconti su questo, neh ?


----------



## elena_ (5 Gennaio 2012)

Hirohito ha detto:


> Non nel senso che facciamo sconti su questo, neh ?


battuta scontata


----------



## Hirohito (5 Gennaio 2012)

elena_ ha detto:


> battuta scontata


Avevo messo le mani avanti riconoscendo la mia scarsa intelligenza.

Ora l'ho anche, e definitivamente, dimostrato.


----------



## Andy (5 Gennaio 2012)

elena_ ha detto:


> sì Andy
> quell'incastro è molto raro
> o almeno per me lo è sempre stato
> non sono una che si innamora facilmente
> ...


Sai, io non so i tuoi singoli casi, ma parlo per me qui, ma mi rifletto magari in un uomo con cui hai avuto l'esperienze di cui parli.
Io sono strano.
Io credo nell'amore, perchè l'ho provato e tutt'ora lo provo.
Ma... commetto degli errori.
Quando sto con una donna forse commetto l'errore di dare tutto per scontato.
Sì, sono romantico di base e amo la mia donna, ma a volte, ecco, forse non lo dimostro. Ma inconsapevolmente.
E a volte chi sta con me vede aspetti che ritiene fondamentali in certi momenti, ma che io non colgo. 
Faccio un esempio banale e stupido.
Mi piacciono i videogiochi. Da quando avevo 6anni, è la mia grande passione. Leggo di tutto, mi informo di tutto, mi luccicano gli occhi quando ne parlo. Sono una specie di gran cultore della materia.
E a volte capitava, quando uscivo con la mia ultima ragazza (che amo comunque) se ci fermavamo a Mediaworld o davanti qualsiasi negozio di videogiochi, partivo in quarta come fa Homer quando vede le ciambelle. Lasciando lei sul posto.
A volte lei mi rimbrottava su questo: sembra che ti interessino più altre cose di me.
Ma non era vero.
E anche su altri episodi, in altri contesti.
Ma l'amore c'è, non bisogna mai giudicare superficialmente una persona su questo.
Ora... ho perso il filo del discorso e non mi ricordo più cosa volevo dire. Bon


----------



## elena_ (6 Gennaio 2012)

*oh oh*



Hirohito ha detto:


> Avevo messo le mani avanti riconoscendo la mia scarsa intelligenza.
> 
> Ora l'ho anche, e definitivamente, dimostrato.


e ora chi glielo dice a Hiro che io ho un'intelligenza ancora più scarsa? 
ma molto più scarsa?


----------



## elena_ (6 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Sai, io non so i tuoi singoli casi, ma parlo per me qui, ma mi rifletto magari in un uomo con cui hai avuto l'esperienze di cui parli.
> Io sono strano.
> Io credo nell'amore, perchè l'ho provato e tutt'ora lo provo.
> Ma... commetto degli errori.
> ...


beh 
i miei singoli casi in fondo non sono nemmeno molti
ma ho cominciato prestissimo a non dare mai niente per scontato

in genere tendo a condividere le passioni di chi amo perché sono curiosa e amo sempre imparare cose nuove
ma ci sono cose che preferisco lasciare agli appassionati o comunque condividere solo entro certi limiti
esempio non sono mai riuscita a condividere la passione calcistica del mio ex compagno storico
(quanto odiavo le domeniche pomeriggio )


----------



## Hirohito (6 Gennaio 2012)

elena_ ha detto:


> beh
> i miei singoli casi in fondo non sono nemmeno molti
> ma ho cominciato prestissimo a non dare mai niente per scontato
> 
> ...



Ahahahahah, le odio anche io le domeniche calcistiche, e quelli che si accapigliano al bar su inter milan juve mi fanno cagare.... 
....e pensare che ho giocato a calcio a livello semiprofessionistico !

Forse lo odio proprio x questo...:unhappy::unhappy:


----------



## Andy (6 Gennaio 2012)

Beh, a difesa di chi ama e parla di calcio, è una passione che spesso permette a uomini che si conoscono poco di stringere delle amicizie.
Faccio un esempio: in un bar a volte capita di soffermarsi a leggere un giornale sportivo posto al bancone, fare qualche commento, ed a volte intavolare una discussione sul calcio con qualcuno che sta lì intorno. E' una maniera di passare il tempo piacevolmente.
Quante volte poi dal mio barbiere, mentre sto sotto, nascono discussioni infinite sulle scelte degli allenatori la domenica precedente e così via.
Eh, mica parliamo di bigodini, scarpe e borse noi.


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Gennaio 2012)

Hirohito ha detto:


> Questo è amare fino in fondo. Bisogna esserne capaci ed avere avuto la fortuna di avere accanto una persona speciale. Per me speciale è una donna che:
> 1) mi piace da morire fisicamente, e  1) è quanto meno all'altezza della mia (scarsa) intelligenza, se non di più (meglio di più)
> 2) è vitale ed interessata al mondo e alle cose che contano veramente (= sostanza e non apparenza)
> 3) mi gradisce da morire fisicamente, e 3) ha una intelligenza, se non più elevata della mia almeno quanto la mia (scarsa).
> ...


quando si incontra la Fortuna, quando si incontra LA persona, siamo l'uno da molti, diventiamo l'essenza: aggiungo a quello che hai detto tu un fattore X, che è quanto fa la differenza tra la razionalità e la visceralità. Quando si ha questo, non importa quanto dura, è un'esperienza unica, vale la pena viverla qualunque sia il prezzo e quando finisce ci lascia comunque il privilegio di averlo vissuto. E non è affatto poco.


----------



## geko (6 Gennaio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Quando si ha questo, non importa quanto dura, è un'esperienza unica, vale la pena viverla qualunque sia il prezzo e quando finisce ci lascia comunque il privilegio di averlo vissuto. E non è affatto poco.


Non so, anche l'epilogo conta.


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Gennaio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Non so, anche l'epilogo conta.


alla tua età l'epilogo non può esserci, non ancora: sei al prologo. Non lo dico per supponenza, ma per darti la fiducia che è giusto tu abbia.


----------



## Hirohito (6 Gennaio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> quando si incontra la Fortuna, quando si incontra LA persona, siamo l'uno da molti, diventiamo l'essenza: aggiungo a quello che hai detto tu un fattore X, che è quanto fa la differenza tra la razionalità e la visceralità. Quando si ha questo, non importa quanto dura, è un'esperienza unica, vale la pena viverla qualunque sia il prezzo e quando finisce ci lascia comunque il privilegio di averlo vissuto. E non è affatto poco.


Si.....


----------



## geko (6 Gennaio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> alla tua età l'epilogo non può esserci, non ancora: sei al prologo. Non lo dico per supponenza, ma per darti la fiducia che è giusto tu abbia.


Beh se la metti così allora non puó esserci nemmeno ad un'altra età. Comunque grazie!


----------



## tesla (6 Gennaio 2012)

sono abbastanza d'accordo con sbriciolata, la storia è indipendente dal finale, se leggi un libro è anche importante ciò che provi e ti dà durante la lettura.... certo se ha un finale di merda non sei  molto contento, ma allo stesso modo non può essere importante solo come finisce.
si capisce cosa intendo? mi sono persa nella mia metafora


----------



## Non Registrato (10 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> 'giorno a tutti.. ne approfitto anch'io del "confessionale" per scrivere ciò' di cui non si può' parlare con nessuno..
> Sposata, con figli e con "amante". Amante virgolettato perché' non saprei come definirlo..
> Tutto e' nato "per gioco", per una chimica evidente che pero' ora sta degenerando (e me ne rendo benissimo conto).
> Inizialmente era attrazione fisica, simpatia, affinità', stima.. desiderio.
> ...


Ciao

ti capisco benissimo .

Anche io un anno fa ho iniziato una storia con un uomo sposato (io pure sposata) , si pensava che fosse solo per una volta , poi sono diventate due e fino a vederci e a fare sesso 13/14 volte.

Ti capisco e lo sai perchè ? Lui ha provato a troncarla , io da brava ho rispettato ma poi si è sempre fatto sentire .

Finchè sei in tempo lascia perdere altrimenti ti ridurrai come me innamorata dell'amante e non contraccambiata (almeno credo, visto che io ho confessato di essere innamorata di lui lui non ha risposto, ma non è nemmeno scappato)

Se poi stai bene con tuo marito , come io sto bene con il mio, ancora meglio... sai anche io sto bene con mio marito ma lui ce l'ho sempre in testa... ci sentiamo tutti i giorni , ieri l'ho sentito dopo una settimana che non ci sentivamo a causa delle feste e mi ha detto che era un piacere sentirmi... dice che sono bella, brava e buona , che non mi manca niente , ma ovviamente come tutti gli uomini non lascerebbe sua moglie per me, comoda la vita cosi... sai ci sono i figli...

Ora è due mesi che non ci vediamo , ma però ci sentiamo due volte al giorno , anche io mi domando cosa porterà questa storia ?

Auguri e buona fortuna


----------



## contepinceton (10 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ti capisco benissimo .
> 
> ...


Ma scolta na roba...ma perchè in genere voi donne sposate dite...che non siamo disposti a lasciare la nostra moglie per voi...ma porco cane...anche tu sei sposata no? E non pensi mai che anche tuo marito potrebbe ricevere certe richieste da un'altra moglie?
Possibile eh?
Ma perchè scusami tanto...lo pensi ce l'hai sempre in testa...sta roba magari ti farà star bene...

Porco cazzo...
Lo sai come è da sposati...
Perchè vorresti quest'uomo tutto per te?
Poi cazzo ti tocca prenderti cura di lui eh?

Ma non le capisco io ste donne...
Capisco una separata o una single...

Insomma vi è capitata sta roba gestitela al meglio no?

Sniff...sob...sniff...ecco...ogni momento importante della tua vita...sniff...sob...lo passi con tua moglie...e non con me...sniff sob....ma cosa ci fai ancora con quella cazzo di moglie...sniff...sob...con me sai caro sarebbe tutto diverso...tutto magico...speciale...

Ma voi...avete almeno idea di quanto cala in noi mariti...il fatto della convivenza con una donna eh?
Eh?

Certo che lasciamo la moglie sai?
Ma non è per la tua bella faccia eh?
Ma perchè na moglie ci ha ridotto ad uno straccio con tutti i suoi rompimenti di coglioni eh?


----------



## Non Registrato (10 Gennaio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma scolta na roba...ma perchè in genere voi donne sposate dite...che non siamo disposti a lasciare la nostra moglie per voi...ma porco cane...anche tu sei sposata no? E non pensi mai che anche tuo marito potrebbe ricevere certe richieste da un'altra moglie?
> Possibile eh?
> Ma perchè scusami tanto...lo pensi ce l'hai sempre in testa...sta roba magari ti farà star bene...
> 
> ...


Hai ragione... 

Questa cosa che io ce l'ho sempre in testa mi fa stare male .... 

Dico che gli uomini a differenza delle donne lasciano la moglie solo se costretti,,, o sbaglio??


----------



## contepinceton (10 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Hai ragione...
> 
> Questa cosa che io ce l'ho sempre in testa mi fa stare male ....
> 
> Dico che gli uomini a differenza delle donne lasciano la moglie solo se costretti,,, o sbaglio??


Mah...
La lasciano...
caso uno: lei li fanculizza.
caso due: fanno l'inferno con una moglie e pensano che con qualsiasi altra sarà un paradiso.
Sei donna, no?
Sai meglio di me che potenziale avete nel lusingare e persuadere...basta far leva sull'orgoglio maschile umiliato...e vedi se non ti segue.
Poi però te lo tieni eh?

Oddio...
Lei ha 25 anni.
Mi ha appena mostrato il nostro nuovo appartamento, e mi dice, noi vivremo qui caro, guarda che ne dici di questa mansarda? Lì sta lo Steinway che ho preso per te...là ho già chiamato Mascioni che costruirà un organo da studio adatto alle tue esigenze...caro insomma sai che per me 350mila euro sono bazzeccole...
Ah cosa hai detto che ti serve al mese...per le tue esigenze? 2500? Ma cucciolo, dai...te ne do 5000...

ALlora verresti a vivere con me?
Si caro...là ci sono due stanze per quando vengono le tue amiche...basta che non ti trombi la colf...perchè non è in...

Insomma cazzo...
Moglie mi dispiace, sono costretto a lasciarti...ti lascio la casa...e tutto quel che vuoi...ma capisci bene che questa occasione non è certo da buttare eh?


----------



## ciliegina (12 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ti capisco benissimo .
> 
> ...


Tutte state bene con vostro marito, però poi rompete le scatole a quello delle altre...
Perché hai interrotto la relazione con il tuo amante, per volere di uno dei due oppure perché siete stati scoperti?


----------



## ciliegina (12 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Hai ragione...
> 
> Questa cosa che io ce l'ho sempre in testa mi fa stare male ....
> 
> Dico che gli uomini a differenza delle donne lasciano la moglie solo se costretti,,, o sbaglio??


Lascia tu tuo marito per il tuo amante, almeno sarai coerente con te stessa.


----------



## Nocciola (12 Gennaio 2012)

ciliegina ha detto:


> Tutte state bene con vostro marito, però poi rompete le scatole a quello delle altre...
> Perché hai interrotto la relazione con il tuo amante, per volere di uno dei due oppure perché siete stati scoperti?


Scusa se mi intrometto in questa discussione. Ti parlo da donna sposata ex amante di un uomo sposato. Ho letto anche in un altro 3d questo tuo astio (non che non sia giustificato) quasi esclusivamente verso l'amante di tuo marito.
Usi verbi come insinuare, convincere tuo marito a tradire, e qui rompere le scatole. Sei sicura che funzioni così? Io non ho mai rotto le scatole o obbligato il mio amante a venire a letto con me. Lui mi ha cercata e io ho detto si. Colpevoli entrambi ma sicuramente io sono colpevole verso mio marito lui verso sua moglie. Nessuno obbliga il marito di un altra a scopare con lei, a meno che non sia un decelebrato che non sa decidere da solo con chi andare a letto.
Per il resto posso capire il tuo dolore ma questo quasi giustificare tuo marito caduto sotto le sgrinfie di una fagocera non mi torna.

Ti auguro (e sono seria e sincera) che tu riesca a ritrovare la serenità nel tuo matrimonio e che lui riesca a farti capire che sei tu la donna che ha scelto per il suo futuro....


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Gennaio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Scusa se mi intrometto in questa discussione. Ti parlo da donna sposata ex amante di un uomo sposato. Ho letto anche in un altro 3d questo tuo astio (non che non sia giustificato) quasi esclusivamente verso l'amante di tuo marito.
> Usi verbi come insinuare, convincere tuo marito a tradire, e qui rompere le scatole. Sei sicura che funzioni così? Io non ho mai rotto le scatole o obbligato il mio amante a venire a letto con me. Lui mi ha cercata e io ho detto si. Colpevoli entrambi ma sicuramente io sono colpevole verso mio marito lui verso sua moglie. Nessuno obbliga il marito di un altra a scopare con lei, a meno che non sia un decelebrato che non sa decidere da solo con chi andare a letto.
> Per il resto posso capire il tuo dolore ma questo quasi giustificare tuo marito caduto sotto le sgrinfie di una fagocera non mi torna.
> 
> Ti auguro (e sono seria e sincera) che tu riesca a ritrovare la serenità nel tuo matrimonio e che lui riesca a farti capire che sei tu la donna che ha scelto per il suo futuro....


Mi intrometto, scusa... scusate tutte e due... Farfalla, c'è chi ha avuto una storia alla pari, con tutte le riserve del caso ma... senza godere del male che faceva... e chi no. Le facocere sono ... chi no. E quando finisci a soffrire per una facocera... ti incazzi molto, non so se di più, ma molto. Perchè lui ha messo la facocera sullo stesso piano tuo, ok? Perchè quella, nell'andare a letto con tuo marito, se la rideva alla faccia tua, ok? E allora monta la carogna, capisci? perchè ti tocca pure dire: ma quanto è stato cretino! e questo non lo vorresti neppure dire, eh? Ti giuro che c'è stato un momento in cui il mio più grande dispiacere era... la facocera, il fatto che lui fosse stato così cretino da farsi intortare l'ho documentato... lei lo pregava, letteralmente, lo supplicava perchè solo lui poteva farla felice, lei non aveva mai amato nessun altro. Poi sono venuta a sapere che non era il primo con cui ha fatto il giochetto... una che si diverte così, ce ne sono, sai? Vogliono quello che non potranno mai avere, perchè non capiscono che per essere amate bisogna essere in grado di amare. Per fare chiarezza, tu sei Farfalla, non facocera.


----------



## ciliegina (12 Gennaio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Scusa se mi intrometto in questa discussione. Ti parlo da donna sposata ex amante di un uomo sposato. Ho letto anche in un altro 3d questo tuo astio (non che non sia giustificato) quasi esclusivamente verso l'amante di tuo marito.
> Usi verbi come insinuare, convincere tuo marito a tradire, e qui rompere le scatole. Sei sicura che funzioni così? Io non ho mai rotto le scatole o obbligato il mio amante a venire a letto con me. Lui mi ha cercata e io ho detto si. Colpevoli entrambi ma sicuramente io sono colpevole verso mio marito lui verso sua moglie. Nessuno obbliga il marito di un altra a scopare con lei, a meno che non sia un decelebrato che non sa decidere da solo con chi andare a letto.
> Per il resto posso capire il tuo dolore ma questo quasi giustificare tuo marito caduto sotto le sgrinfie di una fagocera non mi torna.
> 
> Ti auguro (e sono seria e sincera) che tu riesca a ritrovare la serenità nel tuo matrimonio e che lui riesca a farti capire che sei tu la donna che ha scelto per il suo futuro....


Tu non avrai rotto le scatole al tuo amante, la facocera di mio marito sì. Parti da questo presupposto. E ne aggiungo un altro: gli uomini si dividono più o meno in due categorie, quelli che se la vanno  cercare e quelli che se capita, perché no! Poi ci sono gli uomini per bene, e mio marito non è purtroppo tra questi, ma neanche è andata a cercarsela. Gli è piaciuto stare al gioco e qualche volta lo avrà condotto anche lui, da stronzo qual è, non posso negarlo.

Lei ha fatto e detto cose vergognose e ha fatto il pianto greco  che il marito non se la c neanche di striscio, quando invece lui la accontentava abbastanza, capisci in che senso.


----------



## contepinceton (12 Gennaio 2012)

ciliegina ha detto:


> Tutte state bene con vostro marito, però poi rompete le scatole a quello delle altre...
> Perché hai interrotto la relazione con il tuo amante, per volere di uno dei due oppure perché siete stati scoperti?


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...bellissima questa...si mia cara...il mondo degli umani è così...AHAHAHAHAHAHA...
Mi hai fatto venire in mente una storia...AHAHAHAAHAHA...
Mia moglie voleva invogliarmi a fare dei lavori...e per invogliarmi a diventare un uomo bravo a fare i lavori in casa...elogia il marito di un'altra...per altro bravissimo...

Poi mi fa...dai dammi una mano a rifare la tinta in camera...
E io...ma perchè chiedi a me la mano? Vai a chiedere al marito della tua amica no?
Poi pago il disturbo no? Cosa credi?


----------



## contepinceton (12 Gennaio 2012)

Posso dirvi una cosa?
Voi sapete che non sono stinco di santo.
Ma vidico una cosa che mi ha sempre fatto tanto schifo e che mi fa allontanare dalle donne.

Non sarò mai amante di una che mi usa per sputtanare il marito.

Una donna che sputtana alle spalle suo marito è davvero brutta!

Piuttosto ehm...
E' divertente...quando lei ti dice...sai con mio marito ho queste difficoltà...tu che sei maschio cosa mi consigli?

Voi mettetevi assieme ad una donna che sputtana suo marito? Ok, poi sarete voi ad essere sputtanati!


----------



## lothar57 (12 Gennaio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...bellissima questa...si mia cara...il mondo degli umani è così...AHAHAHAHAHAHA...
> Mi hai fatto venire in mente una storia...AHAHAHAAHAHA...
> Mia moglie voleva invogliarmi a fare dei lavori...e per invogliarmi a diventare un uomo bravo a fare i lavori in casa...elogia il marito di un'altra...per altro bravissimo...
> 
> ...


e se chiede la torta e tua moglie non e'pasticcera???


----------



## contepinceton (12 Gennaio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> e se chiede la torta e tua moglie non e'pasticcera???


sticazzi


----------



## Nocciola (13 Gennaio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Mi intrometto, scusa... scusate tutte e due... Farfalla, c'è chi ha avuto una storia alla pari, con tutte le riserve del caso ma... senza godere del male che faceva... e chi no. Le facocere sono ... chi no. E quando finisci a soffrire per una facocera... ti incazzi molto, non so se di più, ma molto. Perchè lui ha messo la facocera sullo stesso piano tuo, ok? Perchè quella, nell'andare a letto con tuo marito, se la rideva alla faccia tua, ok? E allora monta la carogna, capisci? perchè ti tocca pure dire: ma quanto è stato cretino! e questo non lo vorresti neppure dire, eh? Ti giuro che c'è stato un momento in cui il mio più grande dispiacere era... la facocera, il fatto che *lui fosse stato così cretino da farsi intortare l'ho documentato*... lei lo pregava, letteralmente, lo supplicava perchè solo lui poteva farla felice, lei non aveva mai amato nessun altro. Poi sono venuta a sapere che non era il primo con cui ha fatto il giochetto... una che si diverte così, ce ne sono, sai? Vogliono quello che non potranno mai avere, perchè non capiscono che per essere amate bisogna essere in grado di amare. *Per fare chiarezza, tu sei Farfalla, non facocera*.


Questo intendevo. Non mettevo in dubbio che esistono donne che supplicano ma credo che se un uomo non voglia tradire non lo fa. Puoi supplicarmi ma amo mia moglie e quindi aria.........

Grazie per il grassetto...


----------



## Sole (13 Gennaio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Posso dirvi una cosa?
> Voi sapete che non sono stinco di santo.
> Ma vidico una cosa che mi ha sempre fatto tanto schifo e che mi fa allontanare dalle donne.
> 
> ...


Sono d'accordissimo con te.

Il tradimento è già di per sé una cosa brutta, ma può diventare pessima se viene a mancare il rispetto per il coniuge.


----------



## aristocat (14 Gennaio 2012)

*scusa la durezza, ma...*



ciliegina ha detto:


> Tu non avrai rotto le scatole al tuo amante, la facocera di mio marito sì. Parti da questo presupposto. E ne aggiungo un altro: gli uomini si dividono più o meno in due categorie, quelli che se la vanno  cercare e quelli che se capita, perché no! *Poi ci sono gli uomini per bene, e mio marito non è purtroppo tra questi*, ma neanche è andata a cercarsela. *Gli è piaciuto stare al gioco e qualche volta lo avrà condotto anche lui, da stronzo qual è, non posso negarlo.*
> 
> Lei ha fatto e detto cose vergognose e ha fatto il pianto greco  che il marito non se la c neanche di striscio, quando invece lui la accontentava abbastanza, capisci in che senso.


Lasciamo per un attimo la facocera sullo sfondo.
In questo momento prevale il disprezzo per tuo marito. 
E giustamente, direi.... Che tu abbia finalmente scoperto, dopo tanti anni, di che pasta è fatto tuo marito, è un bene secondo me. 
Che poi tu lo abbia scoperto "grazie" a una facocera, a una jena ridens o un esemplare femmina di squalo bianco, ha l'importanza che ha. 
Secondo me, disperarsi perché si stava molto meglio prima, quando il poverino non era stato ancora tentato da nessuna "femmina in caccia", non è una linea che paga. Modesta opinione, eh. 

La butto lì, forse anche prima del tradimento _sapevi_ che tuo marito non aveva il nerbo e il carattere sufficiente per dire "No grazie, ochetta". Lo sapevi, però era meglio tenere la testa sotto la sabbia. Beh, secondo me, tenere la testa sotto la sabbia sperando che non succeda niente ha un prezzo molto alto, che dopo però bisognerebbe anche essere disposti a pagare...


----------



## aristocat (14 Gennaio 2012)

No, scusate, io capisco l'amarezza del tutto, ma anche dover fare da mammine che riparano il figlio/marito discolo, rovinato dalle cattive compagnie... è un po' troppo, dai. A ognuno le sue responsabilità.


----------



## contepinceton (14 Gennaio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Sono d'accordissimo con te.
> 
> Il tradimento è già di per sé una cosa brutta, ma può diventare pessima se viene a mancare il rispetto per il coniuge.


E non hai idea di cosa vola in una separazione eh?
QUando una per voler a tutti i costi farsi passare sempre per la santa e immacolata...sputtana suo marito con tutti...senza capire che si fa questa figura qua...ma se sto qua è così na merda...come mai te lo sei sposato? Cretina tu eh? Potevi sceglierti uno migliore eh?


----------



## contepinceton (14 Gennaio 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Lasciamo per un attimo la facocera sullo sfondo.
> In questo momento prevale il disprezzo per tuo marito.
> E giustamente, direi.... Che tu abbia finalmente scoperto, dopo tanti anni, di che pasta è fatto tuo marito, è un bene secondo me.
> Che poi tu lo abbia scoperto "grazie" a una facocera, a una jena ridens o un esemplare femmina di squalo bianco, ha l'importanza che ha.
> ...


Madai cazzo...
Se tuo marito ti lascia per un'altra...dirai sempre brutta troia che me lo ha fregato...non penserai mai che è stato lui per primo ad andare in cerca di un'altra....
Vero sai che se uno sta bene con me...non ha certo bisogno di altro!
Quando poi mostra che ha bisogno di altro, capisci che non sta bene con te e te ne farai una ragione eh?


----------



## contepinceton (14 Gennaio 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> No, scusate, io capisco l'amarezza del tutto, ma anche dover fare da mammine che riparano il figlio/marito discolo, rovinato dalle cattive compagnie... è un po' troppo, dai. A ognuno le sue responsabilità.


Buaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa....
E'.....colpa tuaaaa.a....buaaaaaaaaa....mi hai presentato la tua amica....buaaaaaaaaa.....e lei ci ha provato con me....buaaaaaaaaaaa.....e non potevo dirle di no....perchè soffriva....buaaaaaaaaaa....io sono sensibileeeee....buaaaaaaaaaa....

Fidati Ari...
Due amanti che si stimano e si vogliono bene...si cautelano e si proteggono altro che scaricare poi le responsabilità...hanno i loro cenni...acque cattive...via si sta in carampana!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (14 Gennaio 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Lasciamo per un attimo la facocera sullo sfondo.
> In questo momento prevale il disprezzo per tuo marito.
> E giustamente, direi.... Che tu abbia finalmente scoperto, dopo tanti anni, di che pasta è fatto tuo marito, è un bene secondo me.
> Che poi tu lo abbia scoperto "grazie" a una facocera, a una jena ridens o un esemplare femmina di squalo bianco, ha l'importanza che ha.
> ...


Standing ovation


----------



## aristocat (14 Gennaio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Madai cazzo...
> Se tuo marito ti lascia per un'altra...dirai sempre brutta troia che me lo ha fregato...non penserai mai che è stato lui per primo ad andare in cerca di un'altra....
> Vero sai che se uno sta bene con me...non ha certo bisogno di altro!
> Quando poi mostra che ha bisogno di altro, capisci che non sta bene con te e te ne farai una ragione eh?


Ti dirò, Conte. Se un marito lascia la moglie per un'altra, o comunque dà le prove di un rapporto extra, io credo che nessuna moglie possa cascare dalle nuvole... non del tutto almeno... Se sposassi un senzapalle, per esempio, che non sa resistere a certi richiami, io moglie non me ne accorgo certo quando la frittata è fatta. Lo so sin dall'inizio quali sono i punti deboli di mio marito. Se lo sposo, vuol dire che mi stanno bene. E magari non lo considero neanche un senzapalle, magari mi sembra giusto così, cioè che sia attratto dalle belle donne, intelligenti o non intelligenti che siano, e che ci vada a letto. No?


----------



## contepinceton (14 Gennaio 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Ti dirò, Conte. Se un marito lascia la moglie per un'altra, o comunque dà le prove di un rapporto extra, io credo che nessuna moglie possa cascare dalle nuvole... non del tutto almeno... Se sposassi un senzapalle, per esempio, che non sa resistere a certi richiami, io moglie non me ne accorgo certo quando la frittata è fatta. Lo so sin dall'inizio quali sono i punti deboli di mio marito. Se lo sposo, vuol dire che mi stanno bene. No?


Ma mia cara...non hai capito eh?
Tante si sposano convinte di...
AH ma adesso ha me...io lo cambierò no?

E poi si scontrano con la dura realtà eh?

Tu ti metti assieme ad un bugiardo?
Poi te lo sposi...e ti incazzi perchè mente?
ma sarai cretina eh?


----------



## aristocat (14 Gennaio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma mia cara...non hai capito eh?
> Tante si sposano convinte di...
> *AH ma adesso ha me...io lo cambierò no?
> *
> ...


In effetti non credo più di tanto all'idea che si cambi da così a così, solo perché ci si è presi il grande impegno di metter su famiglia...


----------



## contepinceton (14 Gennaio 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> In effetti non credo più di tanto all'idea che si cambi da così a così, solo perché ci si è presi il grande impegno di metter su famiglia...


Molte invece....
E se lui non ce la fa...
O giù botte...
O giù recriminazioni eh?

Noi mariti abbiamo una vasta casistica di mogli rompicoglioni...per cui ti dici...porco can...quello là è un martire eh...ma guarda come lo tratta eh?


----------



## aristocat (14 Gennaio 2012)

Cioè, mi spiego. 
Io non posso sapere se l'uomo che mi sposo mi tradirà tra 1 mese, 3 anni  o 25 anni... o mai.
Queste cose non si possono prevedere, non abbiamo la palla di cristallo.

Però saprò se mi sono sposata con un libertino, "fantasista", puttaniere (chiamatelo come volete) oppure con un fedele monogamo.
come saprò se mi sono sposata con uno che fa i fatti oppure se è tutto chiacchiere e distintivo.
Che ne so, se è un buon padre, se non lo è... se è simpatico, se invece è musone...
e potrei andare avanti con una valanga di esempi... solo per dire che, sapendo le caratteristiche di base del proprio uomo, già si sa cosa gli si può chiedere e cosa no. 
Se mio marito non è portato per cucinare, non gli chiederò di prepararmi la cena tutti i giorni, insomma... Così  come con un fedifrago: se so che non sa resistere a certi inviti, io non potrò chiedergli di astenersi e di comportarsi da uomo integerrimo e incorruttibile. Presto o tardi, la sua natura verrà fuori...


----------



## contepinceton (14 Gennaio 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Cioè, mi spiego.
> Io non posso sapere se l'uomo che mi sposo mi tradirà tra 1 mese, 3 anni  o 25 anni... o mai.
> Queste cose non si possono prevedere, non abbiamo la palla di cristallo.
> 
> ...


Ma c'è l'ammmmmoooooooreeeeeeeee che fa brutti scherzi eh?
Poche persone guardano l'altro a come in effetti è sai?

E non cambiaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa...


----------



## MK (14 Gennaio 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Secondo me, disperarsi perché si stava molto meglio prima, quando il poverino non era stato ancora tentato da nessuna "femmina in caccia", non è una linea che paga. Modesta opinione, eh.
> 
> La butto lì, forse anche prima del tradimento _sapevi_ che tuo marito non aveva il nerbo e il carattere sufficiente per dire "No grazie, ochetta". Lo sapevi, però era meglio tenere la testa sotto la sabbia. Beh, secondo me, tenere la testa sotto la sabbia sperando che non succeda niente ha un prezzo molto alto, che dopo però bisognerebbe anche essere disposti a pagare...


:up:


----------



## MK (14 Gennaio 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Cioè, mi spiego.
> Io non posso sapere se l'uomo che mi sposo mi tradirà tra 1 mese, 3 anni  o 25 anni... o mai.
> Queste cose non si possono prevedere, non abbiamo la palla di cristallo.
> 
> ...


Concordo su tutto tranne su quello che ho evidenziato in grassetto. Quello lo capisci soltanto quando diventa veramente padre. Come ho già detto credo che si possa cambiare strada facendo, oggi siamo diversi da ieri e domani saremo diversi da oggi. Se il cambiamento è radicale trovo sacrosanto che dall'altra parte si possa dire, ehi no aspetta, un uomo così vicino a me non lo voglio più.


----------



## beatrice (14 Gennaio 2012)

*corna*

perchè ogni volta che noi donne abbiamo una storia con un uomo sposato ci illudiamo, sogniamo, speriamo,ci raccontiamo un sacco di bugie, ma tutte ripetiamo sempre la stessa storia? lo amo, ma amo anche mio marito,quindi dovrei lasciarlo. però lui mi fa sentire viva, mi da nuovi stimoli, emozioni,sesso e poi ancora sesso, SESSO meraviglioso.  STRONZATE!!!!!! Credo che tutte questa MAGNIFICHE, STRAORDINARIE, EMOZIONI, siano soprattutto dettate dal fatto che, tutte le cose che non si riescono a possedere completamente, sono quelle che ci attraggono di più. Se con l'amante si può alla fine realizzare una vita insieme, nel giro di poco tempo,con la routine della convivenza, dei problemi di ogni giorno e l'eccessiva confidenza che il vivere costantemente insieme, crea, ..........dopo qualche anno d'amore intenso(più o meno) , siamo tutti di nuovo pronti per altre fantastiche avventure!!!! La cosa triste che alla fine di tutto volevo dire è, che l'amore, dopo un tempo relativamente breve, finisce sempre, e lì incominciano le corna. Meglio farle, che subirle......bè allora devo cominciare.


----------



## aristocat (14 Gennaio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> Concordo su tutto tranne su quello che ho evidenziato in grassetto. Quello lo capisci soltanto quando diventa veramente padre. Come ho già detto credo che si possa cambiare strada facendo, oggi siamo diversi da ieri e domani saremo diversi da oggi. Se il cambiamento è radicale trovo sacrosanto che dall'altra parte si possa dire, ehi no aspetta, un uomo così vicino a me non lo voglio più.


Il cambiamento c'è sempre nella persona... Ma resto dell'idea che certi tratti del carattere, del modo di essere, siano innati. Ad esempio, se sin da giovane mi comporto come una persona di polso, risoluta, che mette la faccia in tutto quello fa, a mio parere sarà più difficile che, anche dopo decenni, possa d'emblée trasformarmi in un pusillanime. E' un esempio, ma credo che in caso di "tradimento" certe "spie" siano visibili sin da subito...


----------



## aristocat (14 Gennaio 2012)

beatrice ha detto:


> perchè ogni volta che noi donne abbiamo una storia con un uomo sposato ci illudiamo, sogniamo, speriamo,ci raccontiamo un sacco di bugie, ma tutte ripetiamo sempre la stessa storia? lo amo, ma amo anche mio marito,quindi dovrei lasciarlo. però lui mi fa sentire viva, mi da nuovi stimoli, emozioni,sesso e poi ancora sesso, SESSO meraviglioso.  STRONZATE!!!!!! Credo che tutte questa MAGNIFICHE, STRAORDINARIE, EMOZIONI, siano soprattutto dettate dal fatto che, tutte le cose che non si riescono a possedere completamente, sono quelle che ci attraggono di più. Se con l'amante si può alla fine realizzare una vita insieme, nel giro di poco tempo,con la routine della convivenza, dei problemi di ogni giorno e l'eccessiva confidenza che il vivere costantemente insieme, crea, ..........dopo qualche anno d'amore intenso(più o meno) , siamo tutti di nuovo pronti per altre fantastiche avventure!!!! La cosa triste che alla fine di tutto volevo dire è, che l'amore, dopo un tempo relativamente breve, finisce sempre, e lì incominciano le corna. *Meglio farle, che subirle......bè allora devo cominciare.*


No Beatrice... capisco quello che vuoi dire, ma temo che l'occhio per occhio - dente per dente, non ci faccia vivere meglio


----------



## MK (14 Gennaio 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Il cambiamento c'è sempre nella persona... Ma resto dell'idea che certi tratti del carattere, del modo di essere, siano innati. Ad esempio, se sin da giovane mi comporto come una persona di polso, risoluta, che mette la faccia in tutto quello fa, a mio parere sarà più difficile che, anche dopo decenni, possa d'emblée trasformarmi in un pusillanime. E' un esempio, ma credo che in caso di "tradimento" certe "spie" siano visibili sin da subito...


Ci sono anche le personalità borderline, molto più diffuse di quello che sembra. O degli eventi traumatici che tirano fuori una personalità nascosta da decenni nel lato più nascosto del nostro inconscio. Vedi ad esempio uomini che impazziscono dopo che la compagna decide di andarsene, donne che diventano assassine dopo la nascita di un figlio, uomini e donne che non trovano più il senso ad andare avanti dopo aver perso il lavoro. Io ricordo sempre lo stupore degli amici in comune quando mio marito mi ha tradita, pensavano che quella che si sarebbe stancata per prima sarei stata io. Più vitale più alla ricerca di stimoli...


----------



## beatrice (14 Gennaio 2012)

*ari*

bè forse è vero, però io ho sete di vendetta e l'unico modo che ho per illudermi di stare un pò meglio è trovare fuori quello  che non in casa non ho!


----------



## MK (14 Gennaio 2012)

beatrice ha detto:


> bè forse è vero, però *io ho sete di vendetta* e l'unico modo che ho per illudermi di stare un pò meglio è trovare fuori quello  che non in casa non ho!


Vendetta per cosa? Mica ti ha tradito...


----------



## beatrice (14 Gennaio 2012)

*mk*



MK ha detto:


> Vendetta per cosa? Mica ti ha tradito...


l'ho beccato che stava per farlo........con una zoccola  trovata nei siti per PUTTANIERI INCALLITI.


----------



## MK (14 Gennaio 2012)

beatrice ha detto:


> l'ho beccato che stava per farlo........con una zoccola  trovata nei siti per PUTTANIERI INCALLITI.


Ah ecco, me l'ero persa. Quindi nei siti ci va ma con te niente?


----------



## aristocat (14 Gennaio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> Ci sono anche le personalità borderline, molto più diffuse di quello che sembra. O degli eventi traumatici che tirano fuori una personalità nascosta da decenni nel lato più nascosto del nostro inconscio. Vedi ad esempio uomini che impazziscono dopo che la compagna decide di andarsene, donne che diventano assassine dopo la nascita di un figlio, uomini e donne che non trovano più il senso ad andare avanti dopo aver perso il lavoro. Io ricordo sempre lo stupore degli amici in comune quando mio marito mi ha tradita, pensavano che quella che si sarebbe stancata per prima sarei stata io. Più vitale più alla ricerca di stimoli...


 Per carità, tutto può succedere, c'è caso e caso, ma leggendo qua e là storie di tradimenti anche solo in questo Forum, il grosso delle volte ricordo di aver colto spie, campanelli di un modo di essere già latente... che ha dato il la alla relazione adulterina. 
Nonostante i molti che esordiscono con la premessa: "Da lui/da lei non me lo aspettavo", poi, alla fine, scava-scava si trova spesso qualche "indizio" che permette di cogliere meglio la vera personalità del fedifrago...


----------



## beatrice (14 Gennaio 2012)

*mk*



MK ha detto:


> Ah ecco, me l'ero persa. Quindi nei siti ci va ma con te niente?


eccome che ci va dopo che l'avevo appena beccato con la zoccola, il recidivo era dentro di nuovo.


----------



## aristocat (14 Gennaio 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Per carità, tutto può succedere, c'è caso e caso, ma leggendo qua e là storie di tradimenti anche solo in questo Forum, il grosso delle volte ricordo di aver colto spie, campanelli di un modo di essere già latente... che ha dato il la alla relazione adulterina.
> Nonostante i molti che esordiscono con la premessa: "Da lui/da lei non me lo aspettavo", poi, alla fine, scava-scava si trova spesso qualche "indizio" che permette di cogliere meglio la vera personalità del fedifrago...


 E' però comprensibile che i sentimenti e il trasporto verso quella persona, e l'affetto/amore che riceviamo... ci facciano spesso "chiudere un occhio" su questi indizi, forse un po' con la speranza che appunto le cose cambino in meglio col tempo, con la maturità...


----------



## geko (14 Gennaio 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> E' però comprensibile che i sentimenti e il trasporto verso quella persona, e l'affetto/amore che riceviamo... ci facciano spesso "chiudere un occhio" su questi indizi, forse un po' con la speranza che appunto le cose cambino in meglio col tempo, con la maturità...


Tutto verissimo. Spesso e volentieri è colpa delle fette di prosciutto sugli occhi, e poi uno pensa 'ah, ma in effetti, però sai... poi diceva di essere cambiato'... Io ci credo poco a certi cambiamenti.


----------



## MK (14 Gennaio 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Per carità, tutto può succedere, c'è caso e caso, ma leggendo qua e là storie di tradimenti anche solo in questo Forum, il grosso delle volte ricordo di aver colto spie, campanelli di un modo di essere già latente... che ha dato il la alla relazione adulterina.
> Nonostante i molti che esordiscono con la premessa: "Da lui/da lei non me lo aspettavo", poi, alla fine, scava-scava si trova spesso *qualche "indizio" che permette di cogliere meglio la vera personalità del fedifrago*...


Sì sì qualche indizio c'è sempre, io parlavo di casi limite. Io ad esempio diffido sempre dei partner eccessivamente gelosi e possessivi, lo so che generalizzo ma per me c'è sempre stato il parallelismo gelosia paranoide=futuro tradimento. Adesso Andy si incazza .


----------



## aristocat (14 Gennaio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> Sì sì qualche indizio c'è sempre, io parlavo di casi limite. *Io ad esempio diffido sempre dei partner eccessivamente gelosi e possessivi*, lo so che generalizzo ma per me c'è sempre stato il parallelismo gelosia paranoide=futuro tradimento. Adesso Andy si incazza .


Fai bene ...
(sorry Andy, ma sai com'è :sonar


----------



## beatrice (14 Gennaio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Tutto verissimo. Spesso e volentieri è colpa delle fette di prosciutto sugli occhi, e poi uno pensa 'ah, ma in effetti, però sai... poi diceva di essere cambiato'... Io ci credo poco a certi cambiamenti.



A volte le fette di prosciutto aiutano ad andare avanti.........non è forse meglio una bella illusione che un'orribile realtà?


----------



## MK (14 Gennaio 2012)

beatrice ha detto:


> A volte le fette di prosciutto aiutano ad andare avanti.........non è forse meglio una bella illusione che un'orribile realtà?


No.


----------



## beatrice (14 Gennaio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> No.



HAI RAGIONE MENTRE SCRIVEVO ERO ASSOLUTAMENTE CERTA DELLA CAZZATA CHE STAVO DICENDO, NON E' CERTO NELLA MIA NATURA ILLUDERMI, IO DEVO SEMPRE ANDARE A FONDO NELLE COSE..... CHE BELLO POI SE MI SBAGLIO


----------



## beatrice (14 Gennaio 2012)

*ACCIDENTI*

MI CHIEDO, MA, NOI CHE METTIAMO A NUDO I NOSTRI FALLIMENTI PERSONALI SCRIVENDONE QUI IN QUESTO SITO, SIAMO SEMPLICEMENTE TUTTI "SFIGATI" O INVECE LO SONO DI PIU' QUELLI CHE NON NE PARLANO E TANTO SONO SFIGATI LO STESSO?


----------



## ciliegina (14 Gennaio 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Cioè, mi spiego.
> Io non posso sapere se l'uomo che mi sposo mi tradirà tra 1 mese, 3 anni  o 25 anni... o mai.
> Queste cose non si possono prevedere, non abbiamo la palla di cristallo.
> 
> ...


Ho sposato mio marito quando avevo solo 25 anni, convinta dai suoi comportamenti, dalla sua serietà, dal suo amore incondizionato. Non è mai stato un libertino, né un puttaniere, sempre, invece, una bellissima persona. Sapevo che sarebbe stato un buon padre e  lo è. Nel grassetto tu non fai altro che dire quello che io ho espresso dividendo gli uomini in due categorie: quelli che se la cercano e quelli che non dicono di no. Gli uomini perbene sono altro. Il dispiacere più grande è proprio quello di scoprire all'improvviso che mio marito non lo sia stato.


----------



## free (15 Gennaio 2012)

beatrice ha detto:


> MI CHIEDO, MA, NOI CHE METTIAMO A NUDO I NOSTRI FALLIMENTI PERSONALI SCRIVENDONE QUI IN QUESTO SITO, SIAMO SEMPLICEMENTE TUTTI "SFIGATI" O INVECE LO SONO DI PIU' QUELLI CHE NON NE PARLANO E TANTO SONO SFIGATI LO STESSO?



_Se ciascun l'interno affanno
 portasse scritto in fronte, 
quanti che invidia fanno 
farebbero pietà!_

sfigati uguale, direi​


----------



## free (15 Gennaio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> Sì sì qualche indizio c'è sempre, io parlavo di casi limite. Io ad esempio diffido sempre dei partner eccessivamente gelosi e possessivi, lo so che generalizzo ma per me c'è sempre stato il parallelismo* gelosia paranoide=futuro tradimento*. Adesso Andy si incazza .



nel senso che è il geloso che probabilmente tradirà?
o, al contrario, sarà tradito?


----------



## MK (15 Gennaio 2012)

free ha detto:


> nel senso che è il geloso che probabilmente tradirà?
> o, al contrario, sarà tradito?


Il paranoide geloso tradisce. Ma parlo di quello che è successo a me eh. Potrei essere l'eccezione che conferma la regola.


----------



## JON (15 Gennaio 2012)

ciliegina ha detto:


> Ho sposato mio marito quando avevo solo 25 anni, convinta dai suoi comportamenti, dalla sua serietà, dal suo amore incondizionato. Non è mai stato un libertino, né un puttaniere, sempre, invece, una bellissima persona. Sapevo che sarebbe stato un buon padre e  lo è. Nel grassetto tu non fai altro che dire quello che io ho espresso dividendo gli uomini in due categorie: quelli che se la cercano e quelli che non dicono di no. Gli uomini perbene sono altro. Il dispiacere più grande è proprio quello di scoprire all'improvviso che mio marito non lo sia stato.


Trovo assurdo fare certe distinzioni.

Un uomo per bene non tradisce? Ma non dovrebbe commettere neanche molte altre cose.


----------



## MK (15 Gennaio 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Trovo assurdo fare certe distinzioni.
> 
> Un uomo per bene non tradisce? *Ma non dovrebbe commettere neanche molte altre cose*.


Ognuno di noi ha la propria scala di valori. Chiunque può tradire, sono le motivazioni che diventano attenuanti, secondo me.


----------



## JON (15 Gennaio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> Ognuno di noi ha la propria scala di valori. Chiunque può tradire, sono le motivazioni che diventano attenuanti, secondo me.


Si, le motivazioni sono fondamentali direi. Tanto che potrebbero essere utili anche a coloro che hanno scale di valori ben "definite".


----------



## MK (15 Gennaio 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Si, le motivazioni sono fondamentali direi. Tanto che potrebbero essere utili anche a coloro che hanno scale di valori ben "definite".


Concordo. Tradire perchè ci si innamora di un'altra persona e tradire perchè ci si annoia ad esempio, nella mia scala di valori hanno un peso assolutamente diverso.


----------



## Nocciola (15 Gennaio 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Lasciamo per un attimo la facocera sullo sfondo.
> In questo momento prevale il disprezzo per tuo marito.
> E giustamente, direi.... Che tu abbia finalmente scoperto, dopo tanti anni, di che pasta è fatto tuo marito, è un bene secondo me.
> Che poi tu lo abbia scoperto "grazie" a una facocera, a una jena ridens o un esemplare femmina di squalo bianco, ha l'importanza che ha.
> ...





aristocat ha detto:


> No, scusate, io capisco l'amarezza del tutto, ma anche dover fare da mammine che riparano il figlio/marito discolo, rovinato dalle cattive compagnie... è un po' troppo, dai. A ognuno le sue responsabilità.





aristocat ha detto:


> Ti dirò, Conte. Se un marito lascia la moglie per un'altra, o comunque dà le prove di un rapporto extra, io credo che nessuna moglie possa cascare dalle nuvole... non del tutto almeno... Se sposassi un senzapalle, per esempio, che non sa resistere a certi richiami, io moglie non me ne accorgo certo quando la frittata è fatta. Lo so sin dall'inizio quali sono i punti deboli di mio marito. Se lo sposo, vuol dire che mi stanno bene. E magari non lo considero neanche un senzapalle, magari mi sembra giusto così, cioè che sia attratto dalle belle donne, intelligenti o non intelligenti che siano, e che ci vada a letto. No?


Quoto e approvo


----------



## Nocciola (15 Gennaio 2012)

beatrice ha detto:


> A volte le fette di prosciutto aiutano ad andare avanti.........non è forse meglio una bella illusione che un'orribile realtà?


no


----------



## Chiara Matraini (15 Gennaio 2012)

beatrice ha detto:


> MI CHIEDO, MA, NOI CHE METTIAMO A NUDO I NOSTRI FALLIMENTI PERSONALI SCRIVENDONE QUI IN QUESTO SITO, SIAMO SEMPLICEMENTE TUTTI "SFIGATI" O INVECE LO SONO DI PIU' QUELLI CHE NON NE PARLANO E TANTO SONO SFIGATI LO STESSO?



Ma quali sarebbero i tuoi fallimenti personali?

E perchè parli di sfiga?


----------



## aristocat (15 Gennaio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ma quali sarebbero i tuoi fallimenti personali?
> 
> E perchè parli di sfiga?


 La butto lì, Chiara... poi Beatrice dirà se è così oppure no... 
Un conto è sposarsi credendo nel "valore della fedeltà", con tuo marito che ti fa capire che ha il tuo stesso modo di vedere la vita di coppia. Un altro è sposarsi e decidere insieme che non è importante restare fedeli nel matrimonio.
Nell'ultimo caso non puoi (credo) incavolarti se tuo marito si diverte con altre... Nel primo, invece, qualcuno potrebbe considerare una sfiga il fatto di essere traditi... Poi magari dipende dalla persona, c'è chi arriva alla conclusione che le disgrazie vere sono altre... ma altri invece, almeno all'inizio, potrebbero vedere la rottura di una promessa importante come un piccolo fallimento... 
Per alcuni è così


----------



## contepinceton (15 Gennaio 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> La butto lì, Chiara... poi Beatrice dirà se è così oppure no...
> Un conto è sposarsi credendo nel "valore della fedeltà", con tuo marito che ti fa capire che ha il tuo stesso modo di vedere la vita di coppia. Un altro è sposarsi e decidere insieme che non è importante restare fedeli nel matrimonio.
> Nell'ultimo caso non puoi (credo) incavolarti se tuo marito si diverte con altre... Nel primo, invece, qualcuno potrebbe considerare una sfiga il fatto di essere traditi... Poi magari dipende dalla persona, c'è chi arriva alla conclusione che le disgrazie vere sono altre... ma altri invece, almeno all'inizio, potrebbero vedere la rottura di una promessa importante come un piccolo fallimento...
> Per alcuni è così


Ma poi pensa uno si sposa come un angiolino...e pian piano negli anni...attraverso mille e più vicissitudini si trasforma in un demonio scatenato...no?


----------



## beatrice (15 Gennaio 2012)

SFIGATI... PERCHE' TRADITI.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (15 Gennaio 2012)

beatrice ha detto:


> SFIGATI... PERCHE' TRADITI.


Credo che qui potrai trovare folle di traditi che non si sentono affatto sfigati....smarriti, inizialmente frastornati e abbattuti, disperati.....ma sentirsi SFIGATI ...è da SFIGATI, appunto  

Uno su tutti è ASTONISHED, che non scrive da un pò....

prova a leggerlo


----------



## tesla (15 Gennaio 2012)

chiara, ci si sente sfigati perchè l'immagine del tradito a livello di società è quella di un imbecille illuso che, ingenuamente, continua la sua vita come se niente fosse, mentre il partner gli piazza in testa un bel paio di corna.
non è che al tradito mettono in testa una corona di fiori, tralci di pampini  e viene accolto dalle fanfare tra gli applausi della folla 
da sempre è un perdente


----------



## aristocat (15 Gennaio 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> chiara, ci si sente sfigati perchè l'immagine del tradito a livello di società è quella di un imbecille illuso che, ingenuamente, continua la sua vita come se niente fosse, mentre il partner gli piazza in testa un bel paio di corna.
> non è che al tradito mettono in testa una corona di fiori, tralci di pampini  e viene accolto dalle fanfare tra gli applausi della folla
> da sempre è un perdente


vero


----------



## beatrice (15 Gennaio 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> chiara, ci si sente sfigati perchè l'immagine del tradito a livello di società è quella di un imbecille illuso che, ingenuamente, continua la sua vita come se niente fosse, mentre il partner gli piazza in testa un bel paio di corna.
> non è che al tradito mettono in testa una corona di fiori, tralci di pampini  e viene accolto dalle fanfare tra gli applausi della folla
> da sempre è un perdente




GRAZIE, hai capito benissimo cosa intendevo USANDO il termine "SFIGATI", NIENTE DI OFFENSIVO OVVIAMENTE, 
SFORTUNATI.............allora, se qualcuno preferisce.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (15 Gennaio 2012)

Voi dite? 

A livello sociale avrei pensato l'opposto, ossia che mentre il tradito esce pulito, è il traditore che, eventualmente, viene visto come l'infame di turno: che poi questo possa diventare uno schermo ufficiale e ipocrita dietro il quale nascondere una sorta di _ammirazione_ per colui che cade in piedi...non so.


----------



## Hirohito (15 Gennaio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Voi dite?
> 
> A livello sociale avrei pensato l'opposto, ossia che mentre il tradito esce pulito, è il traditore che, eventualmente, viene visto come l'infame di turno: che poi questo possa diventare uno schermo ufficiale e ipocrita dietro il quale nascondere una sorta di _ammirazione_ per colui che cade in piedi...non so.


Concordo assolutamente. Stavo per scriverlo io.... :up:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (15 Gennaio 2012)

beatrice ha detto:


> GRAZIE, hai capito benissimo cosa intendevo USANDO il termine "SFIGATI", NIENTE DI OFFENSIVO OVVIAMENTE,
> SFORTUNATI.............allora, se qualcuno preferisce.


Ma certo che non è offensivo, Beatrice.

Ma io sono solita parlare di sfortuna di fronte ad eventi che non possono essere umanamente contrastati, come la perdita della salute.

L'essere traditi da qualcuno che pensavamo degno di fiducia in fondo non è una sfortuna, ma un fatto generato da luoghi dell'anima altrui inaccessibili. A meno che una persona che viene tradita non si senta così protagonista nella vita dell'altro da auto eleggersi motivo del tradimento.


----------



## MK (15 Gennaio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Voi dite?
> 
> A livello sociale avrei pensato l'opposto, ossia che mentre il tradito esce pulito, è il traditore che, eventualmente, viene visto come l'infame di turno: che poi questo possa diventare uno schermo ufficiale e ipocrita dietro il quale nascondere una sorta di _ammirazione_ per colui che cade in piedi...non so.


Il traditore è colui che cade in piedi?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (15 Gennaio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> Il traditore è colui che cade in piedi?


Dal discorso che faceva Tesla si evince questo


----------



## MK (15 Gennaio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Dal discorso che faceva Tesla si evince questo


Il tradito è un perdente indi per logica il traditore è un vincente. Però non mi convince.


----------



## tesla (15 Gennaio 2012)

se vogliamo trastullarci con l'idea che il traditore sia un angelo caduto, avvolto dalle spire del dolore e stritolato dai sensi di colpa, facciamolo... ma a me sembra che fino al momento in cui non viene scoperto e oltre, se la passa liscia, si diverta un mondo e sia quello che cade in piedi.


----------



## Flavia (15 Gennaio 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> se vogliamo trastullarci con l'idea che il traditore sia un angelo caduto, avvolto dalle spire del dolore e stritolato dai sensi di colpa, facciamolo... ma a me sembra che fino al m*omento in cui non viene scoperto e oltre, se la passa liscia, si diverta un mondo e sia quello che cade in piedi*.


Ma oltre al paragone di angelo caduto, vogliamo dimenticarci delle etichette di plagiato, o del poverino che ha subito una circonvenzione di incapace?
Il tradito è colto di sorpresa dall'evento a cui viene a conoscenza, ha bisogno di tempo per recuperare forze ed energie mentali per avere una qualsiasi reazione.

Al contrario il/la traditore/traditrice ha messo già in conto la possibilità di poter essere scoperto/a, quindi ha già pronto il piano B, cioè cospargersi il capo di cenere, inginocchiarsi sui ceci per recuperare il rapporta con la/il compagna/o ufficiale, e se poi va male rimane sempre l'amante da cui rifugiarsi.
Alcuni ritorni sono sicuramente sinceri, ma altri solo una pura questione di comodo.
Non vedo perdenti o vincenti, ma solo tanta tristezza.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (16 Gennaio 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> Ma oltre al paragone di angelo caduto, vogliamo dimenticarci delle etichette di plagiato, o del poverino che ha subito una circonvenzione di incapace?
> Il tradito è colto di sorpresa dall'evento a cui viene a conoscenza, ha bisogno di tempo per recuperare forze ed energie mentali per avere una qualsiasi reazione.
> 
> *Al contrario il/la traditore/traditrice ha messo già in conto la possibilità di poter essere scoperto/a, quindi ha già pronto il piano B, cioè cospargersi il capo di cenere, inginocchiarsi sui ceci per recuperare il rapporta con la/il compagna/o ufficiale, e se poi va male rimane sempre l'amante da cui rifugiarsi.
> ...



Visione assolutamente acritica e qualunquista.

Attenzione....si vede tristezza quando si è NEGATIVI.

Purtroppo non smetterò di sottolineare un punto dolente che affiora spesso in questo forum.
Molti di coloro che hanno subito un tradimento ( recente, ma anche lontano)
pur sentendosi le anime pure e pulite, quelli che non commetterebbero mai e poi mai le nefandezze dalle quali sono stati colpiti trasmettono una tale negatività.......


----------



## lothar57 (16 Gennaio 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> Ma oltre al paragone di angelo caduto, vogliamo dimenticarci delle etichette di plagiato, o del poverino che ha subito una circonvenzione di incapace?
> Il tradito è colto di sorpresa dall'evento a cui viene a conoscenza, ha bisogno di tempo per recuperare forze ed energie mentali per avere una qualsiasi reazione.
> 
> Al contrario il/la traditore/traditrice ha messo già in conto la possibilità di poter essere scoperto/a, quindi ha già pronto il piano B, cioè cospargersi il capo di cenere, inginocchiarsi sui ceci per recuperare il rapporta con la/il compagna/o ufficiale, e se poi va male rimane sempre l'amante da cui rifugiarsi.
> ...


Tutte cavolate..personalmente sono stato vicinissimo allo sgamamento,e non un mese faì...proprio ota,ma continuo come prima e piu'di prima.altro che piano B.
Tristezza???ahahah ma dove??mai divertito tanto


----------



## MK (16 Gennaio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Visione assolutamente acritica e qualunquista.
> 
> Attenzione....*si vede tristezza quando si è NEGATIVI.*
> 
> ...


La positività nell'essere traditi però me la devi spiegare eh


----------



## xfactor (16 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> 'giorno a tutti.. ne approfitto anch'io del "confessionale" per scrivere ciò' di cui non si può' parlare con nessuno..
> Sposata, con figli e con "amante". Amante virgolettato perché' non saprei come definirlo..
> Tutto e' nato "per gioco", per una chimica evidente che pero' ora sta degenerando (e me ne rendo benissimo conto).
> Inizialmente era attrazione fisica, simpatia, affinità', stima.. desiderio.
> ...


Io chiuderei un pò le gambe,e farei funzionare di più il cervello!


----------



## JON (16 Gennaio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Visione assolutamente acritica e qualunquista.
> 
> Attenzione....si vede tristezza quando si è NEGATIVI.
> 
> ...


C'è tuttavia da ammettere che il tradimento compromette definitivamente un rapporto ideale e idealizzato, per certi versi "finto". Fino a quel momento entrambi i partner contribuivano, anche se può sembrare paradossale, al mantenimento di quell'equilibrio.

In realtà il tradimento porta alla luce problemi di coppia e del singolo. Ostinarsi a mantenere quell'idea di infallibilità in virtù di chissà cosa effettivamente è alquanto qualunquista.

Più che negatività io ci vedo incapacità di gestire il tradimento. Il che non vuol dire perdonare a prescindere, ma incapacità a trarre le dovute considerazioni, anche solo personali.


----------



## Flavia (16 Gennaio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Visione assolutamente acritica e qualunquista.
> 
> Attenzione....si vede tristezza quando si è NEGATIVI.
> 
> ...


Ovviamente ciascuno di noi parla secondo le esperienze del suo vissuto.
Non mi voglio far passare da vittima,e lui per il cattivo della situazione: eravamo in due. Solo che uno dei due è stato meno sincero dell'altro.
Negatività può essere, tra qualche tempo forse riuscirò a vedere tutto con una diversa prospettiva.



lothar57 ha detto:


> Tutte cavolate..personalmente sono stato vicinissimo allo sgamamento,e non un mese faì...proprio ota,ma continuo come prima e piu'di prima.altro che piano B.
> Tristezza???ahahah ma dove??mai divertito tanto


Lo avevo capito che ti diverti:smile:
ma sinceramente non hai pensato all'eventualità di essere scoperto?



JON ha detto:


> C'è tuttavia da ammettere che il tradimento compromette definitivamente un rapporto ideale e idealizzato, per certi versi "finto". Fino a quel momento entrambi i partner contribuivano, anche se può sembrare paradossale, al mantenimento di quell'equilibrio.
> 
> In realtà il tradimento porta alla luce problemi di coppia e del singolo. Ostinarsi a mantenere quell'idea di infallibilità in virtù di chissà cosa effettivamente è alquanto qualunquista.
> *
> Più che negatività io ci vedo incapacità di gestire il tradimento. Il che non vuol dire perdonare a prescindere, ma incapacità a trarre le dovute considerazioni, anche solo personali*.


Imparare a gestire situazioni nuove richiede tempo, il tempo di metabolizzare e realizzare la situazione.


----------



## lothar57 (16 Gennaio 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> Lo avevo capito che ti diverti:smile:
> ma sinceramente non hai pensato all'eventualità di essere scoperto?
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Skizzofern (16 Gennaio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Flavia ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Lo avevo capito che ti diverti:smile:
> ...


----------



## lothar57 (16 Gennaio 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> lothar57 ha detto:
> 
> 
> > sei come l'almanacco topolino: aspettiamo ansiosi la prossima puntata!
> ...


----------



## Skizzofern (16 Gennaio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Skizzofern ha detto:
> 
> 
> > umorismo di basso livello...ma nessun cornuto mi ha in simpatia...tu devi avere dei bellissimi cornoni ben piantati vero???lucidali tuttte la mattine
> ...


----------



## Flavia (16 Gennaio 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> lothar57 ha detto:
> 
> 
> > sei come l'almanacco topolino: aspettiamo ansiosi la prossima puntata!
> ...


----------



## Tubarao (16 Gennaio 2012)

Una volta c'era l'Award per la peggiore quotatrice


----------



## lothar57 (16 Gennaio 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> Skizzofern ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Allora rimani sintonizzato su questo canale!
> ...


----------



## Nocciola (16 Gennaio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Flavia ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Skizzofern ha detto:
> ...


----------



## ciliegina (16 Gennaio 2012)

xfactor ha detto:


> Io chiuderei un pò le gambe,e farei funzionare di più il cervello!


Alla faccia, hai il dono della sintesi.


----------



## lothar57 (16 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> 'giorno a tutti.. ne approfitto anch'io del "confessionale" per scrivere ciò' di cui non si può' parlare con nessuno..
> Sposata, con figli e con "amante". Amante virgolettato perché' non saprei come definirlo..
> Tutto e' nato "per gioco", per una chimica evidente che pero' ora sta degenerando (e me ne rendo benissimo conto).
> Inizialmente era attrazione fisica, simpatia, affinità', stima.. desiderio.
> ...



scusa ma quanti anni avete???30 volte al gg al cell..ma sono cose da ragazzini primo amore.....ahahhaha se la mia amante facesse lo stesso l'avrei piantata da un  pezzo..

complimenti all'amante che tradisce il migliore amico..un vero signore


----------



## xfactor (16 Gennaio 2012)

ciliegina ha detto:


> Alla faccia, hai il dono della sintesi.


beh anche il culo non è male!!!


----------



## elena_ (16 Gennaio 2012)

xfactor ha detto:


> beh anche il culo non è male!!!


uno dei pochi casi in cui dire "ha la faccia come il culo" non sa di offesa


----------



## Sabina_ (17 Gennaio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Flavia ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Lo avevo capito che ti diverti:smile:
> ...


----------



## lothar57 (17 Gennaio 2012)

Sabina_ ha detto:


> lothar57 ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Ciao Lothar! Come stai?
> ...


----------



## Sabina_ (17 Gennaio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Sabina_ ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Cia Sabina,mi fa'un gran piacere leggerti..come stai?mi aggiorni in priv email??e'tanto che non ci sentiamo...
> ...


----------



## Andy (17 Gennaio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Sabina_ ha detto:
> 
> 
> > E'quasi certa io la tradisca,per fortuna non ha prove,almeno non mi metta investigatore dietro,ma farebbe fatica ,l'altra la vedo poco,e sto per mollarla.
> ...


----------



## Sole (17 Gennaio 2012)

Sabina_ ha detto:


> Ciao Lothar! Come stai?
> Senti, come mai nonostante tutte le tue attenzioni tua moglie si "avvicina"? *Significa che quello che fai non e' abbastanza per non farla sospettare credo, no*? Perché sospetta? In cosa sbagli? Fai attenzione, ho una brutta sensazione, se e' donna determinata arriverà dove vuole...


Questo è davvero un paradosso. Se in un matrimonio si arriva a dover comportarsi in un certo modo col marito o la moglie, a dover 'fare abbastanza' per fugare ogni sospetto, ecco, credo che davvero siamo allo stato dell'arte dell'ipocrisia.

Io penso sia del tutto naturale che una persona costantemente e ripetutamente tradita sospetti. Se non sospetta è solo perchè è talmente fragile da non voler vedere. O perchè l'immagine che dà il traditore di sè in famiglia è talmente falsa e al di sopra di ogni dubbio da non lasciare nemmeno lo spazio per il sospetto. E forse questo è il caso più triste.


----------



## Simy (17 Gennaio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Questo è davvero un paradosso. Se in un matrimonio si arriva a dover comportarsi in un certo modo col marito o la moglie, a dover 'fare abbastanza' per fugare ogni sospetto, ecco, credo che davvero siamo allo stato dell'arte dell'ipocrisia.
> 
> Io penso sia del tutto naturale che una persona costantemente e ripetutamente tradita sospetti. Se non sospetta è solo perchè è talmente fragile da non voler vedere. O perchè l'immagine che dà il traditore di sè in famiglia è talmente falsa e al di sopra di ogni dubbio da non lasciare nemmeno lo spazio per il sospetto. E forse questo è il caso più triste.


:up:


----------



## MK (17 Gennaio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Io penso sia del tutto naturale che una persona costantemente e ripetutamente tradita sospetti. Se non sospetta è solo perchè è talmente fragile da non voler vedere. *O perchè l'immagine che dà il traditore di sè in famiglia è talmente falsa e al di sopra di ogni dubbio da non lasciare nemmeno lo spazio per il sospetto. E forse questo è il caso più triste.*


Standing ovatione per Sole!


----------



## Niko74 (17 Gennaio 2012)

Sabina_ ha detto:


> Ciao Lothar! Come stai?
> Senti, come mai nonostante tutte le tue attenzioni tua moglie si "avvicina"? Significa che quello che fai non e' abbastanza per non farla sospettare credo, no? Perché sospetta? In cosa sbagli? Fai attenzione, ho una brutta sensazione, se e' donna determinata arriverà dove vuole...


Non è che sbaglia lui....è che alla moglie per ora va bene cosi e non vuole approfondire e portare alla luce quello di cui già sospetta.

Io una mia idea me la sono fatta in questo primo anno da cornuto e oltre alla mia esperienza personale si sono già aggiunti altri 4 casi di amici e parenti stretti per me divenuti "visibili" dopo la mazzata presa e poi inesorabilmente confermatisi.

Contrariamente a quanto credete voi che tradite il vostro partner è TREMENDAMENTE SEMPLICE scoprirlo....ovvio che basta volerlo ed essere disposti a sopportare un periodo burrascoso.


----------



## Niko74 (17 Gennaio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Questo è davvero un paradosso. Se in un matrimonio si arriva a dover comportarsi in un certo modo col marito o la moglie, a dover 'fare abbastanza' per fugare ogni sospetto, ecco, credo che davvero siamo allo stato dell'arte dell'ipocrisia.
> 
> *Io penso sia del tutto naturale che una persona costantemente e ripetutamente tradita sospetti. Se non sospetta è solo perchè è talmente fragile da non voler vedere. O perchè l'immagine che dà il traditore di sè in famiglia è talmente falsa e al di sopra di ogni dubbio da non lasciare nemmeno lo spazio per il sospetto. E forse questo è il caso più triste*.



Quoto, però sono più propenso per la prima possibilità. La seconda richiede davvero abilità "aliene"...e non è comunque il caso della moglie di Lothar perché lei già è arrivata al sospetto.


----------



## MK (17 Gennaio 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Contrariamente a quanto credete voi che tradite il vostro partner è TREMENDAMENTE SEMPLICE scoprirlo....ovvio che basta volerlo ed essere disposti a sopportare un periodo burrascoso.


:up: io sono anni che continuo a dirlo...


----------



## Niko74 (17 Gennaio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> :up: io sono anni che continuo a dirlo...


Io solo 10 mesi e mezzo  e prima di allora sinceramente non ci avevo proprio mai pensato


----------

